# Crufts



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

44 days to go


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

And still no trade stand list yet


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> And still no trade stand list yet


That's weird.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I've not bought my tickets yet BUT I have booked the day off and booked the doggies in boarding for the day


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Won't be going this year I'm sorry to say, I'm sad I won't be getting to meet some lovely people again or for the first time, but not sad to be missing Crufts lol Did consider coming without the dogs but then I'd just worry about how KT was behaving the whole time


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Crufts is more exciting than Christmas. Think I'm going to on the Friday & Sunday this year, although could go Thursday as well


----------



## KMSolomon (Nov 15, 2013)

I looking forward to it again! &#128522; I went on the Sunday last year to the Gundog Day & Best In Show!

This year I shall be going on the Sunday again for Toy & Utility and of course Best In Show.

As much as I love the gundog breeds, after owning 2 I want to go and experience the Toy & Utility section of breeds.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

My first time at crufts last year - spent a fortune, had a great day but couldn't walk the next day! Turns out my already damaged knee had got worse & I had to have an op! Its still not right but its not stopping me from going again! I'm so excited! I'm going with my sister on Friday & last year our shopping trolleys (don't laugh) were a godsend.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Eeeeep so excited about crufts  will be showing Inca so don't know how much time I will get to shop and have a look around!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Eeek! I can't wait!

I said last year i would save especially for Crufts, but with trying to desperately save a house deposit i've not managed it. I'm sure I will still spend more than planned  

Not taking Ruska, I entered her but have decided against taking her. I have many many years to do it (Finnish Champion so qualified for life), and this year being only my 2nd proper year I would like to sit back and enjoy the showing and the shopping!!

I may end up handling her daughter though - eek!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I won't be making it this year, gutted as Rhuna would have qualified for the gamekeeper's ring again, but since I'm planning a litter, and she'll be due in season, I'll be waiting to hopefully take her down to see the stud dog. 

I'm hoping if Zasa stops playing up around the show ring, I might take her and Rhuna next year at least to the gamekeeper's ring. I hope everyone going this year enjoys themselves


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm going on Friday for the KCAI Seminars and again on Saturday with a friend. I'm very excited


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I should be there on Sunday showing.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I will be showing Mabel on the Saturday, and we have also put our names down for Discover Dogs - i'm not sure what days we will be doing yet though! We'll certainly be going for at least 2 days, we were aiming to stay down there and do all 4 days, but it's just too much hard work with all the other dogs, hopefully we'll do it next year & I can book my two in somewhere to be looked after 

I can't wait! Crufts is my favourite event of the year, miles more exciting than Christmas! Although i've found that since we've started showing, my shopping list has actually shrunk because I can get most of what I want at the various champ shows throughout the year anyway - usually cheaper too!

That's one thing to bear in mind - DON'T presume that you will get things cheaper at Crufts, it actually seems to be the opposite in some cases.

I think I might write a 'beginners guide' to Crufts for those who haven't been before - I wish i'd had one for the first couple of years I went! I'm on my 7th year now and only just getting my head around ways of making the most of it!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I will be showing Mabel on the Saturday, and we have also put our names down for Discover Dogs - i'm not sure what days we will be doing yet though! We'll certainly be going for at least 2 days, we were aiming to stay down there and do all 4 days, but it's just too much hard work with all the other dogs, hopefully we'll do it next year & I can book my two in somewhere to be looked after
> 
> I can't wait! Crufts is my favourite event of the year, miles more exciting than Christmas! Although i've found that since we've started showing, my shopping list has actually shrunk because I can get most of what I want at the various champ shows throughout the year anyway - usually cheaper too!
> 
> ...


Definitely, I usually write a list of what I want to get & then check prices online before going.

I'm trying not to spend much this year though as need to save for cages for the dog van


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm going on the saturday with a couple of mates. i've already warned 'em that if there's owt they want to buy that they should price it up before hand so that they can compare prices when they get there. my oh is playing chauffeur for us so we'll be able to buy loads if we want


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We are there on saturday showing Peter


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Still no trade stand list


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Still no trade stand list


I wish they'd hurry up and sort one! Although if you're used to going, then you'll tend to find the same stalls are in exactly the same place every year, some of them chop and change, but a lot of the regulars are always in the same spot.

I am looking out for one from last year - they were called Nicks' Leather Pet Products and they were in Hall 2 - not far from Discover Dogs. They had a load of the horrible chav Staffy/Rottie harnesses with the brass heads and brass bits on them (sorry if they are anyones' cup of tea, definitely not mine!) but hidden further towards the back were two racks of prong collars  I kicked up a stink last year, took photos of them and went straight to the secretarys office & told them to get them removed, they said they'd do something about it but it was Saturday afternoon by this point so whether they actually did anything, I don't know, but i'll be heading straight for them this year to check again! Still not decided whether to tackle the seller myself about them, or whether to return to the secretary and try to get something done through them. Either way, there will be trouble if I see them for sale at Crufts again 

Other than that, I don't really have a shopping list this year. I used to take about £300 with me and still end up having to use my debit card, but for the last couple of years, i've barely spent anything! I'm looking forward to seeing a few breeds and their judging more than anything  and showing Mabel on the Saturday


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

I think my niece (junior handler...better than me ) will be showing there...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

jon bda said:


> I think my niece (junior handler...better than me ) will be showing there...


aww best of luck to her!

I wish I could've got into junior handling, but we got into showing a few years too late, I would only have had 2 years in the YKC before I was too old for it & would've felt a bit of a wally being beaten by 6 year olds :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Tigerneko said:


> aww best of luck to her!
> 
> I wish I could've got into junior handling, but we got into showing a few years too late, I would only have had 2 years in the YKC before I was too old for it & would've felt a bit of a wally being beaten by 6 year olds :lol:


She's qualified to get into our 'local' semi finals for young handlers in a few months time, if she can win that next stop is the final at Discover Dogs at Earls Court...


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I wish they'd hurry up and sort one! Although if you're used to going, then you'll tend to find the same stalls are in exactly the same place every year, some of them chop and change, but a lot of the regulars are always in the same spot.
> 
> I am looking out for one from last year - they were called Nicks' Leather Pet Products and they were in Hall 2 - not far from Discover Dogs. They had a load of the horrible chav Staffy/Rottie harnesses with the brass heads and brass bits on them (sorry if they are anyones' cup of tea, definitely not mine!) but hidden further towards the back were two racks of prong collars  I kicked up a stink last year, took photos of them and went straight to the secretarys office & told them to get them removed, they said they'd do something about it but it was Saturday afternoon by this point so whether they actually did anything, I don't know, but i'll be heading straight for them this year to check again! Still not decided whether to tackle the seller myself about them, or whether to return to the secretary and try to get something done through them. Either way, there will be trouble if I see them for sale at Crufts again
> 
> Other than that, I don't really have a shopping list this year. I used to take about £300 with me and still end up having to use my debit card, but for the last couple of years, i've barely spent anything! I'm looking forward to seeing a few breeds and their judging more than anything  and showing Mabel on the Saturday


Are prong collars illegal. I have no idea and do not like the look of them but can they be stopped from selling them if they are legal. After all some people firmly believe putting clothes on dogs is the devil's work but they would have no right to ask that the sale of them be banned at Crufts.
Live and let live, you do not have to buy anything from them if you do not want to.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

At this rate I don't think there's going to be a trade stand list, I have noticed a few companies advertising their stall number on their facebook page though so I will list them on here


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Going on Friday 

Not showers at all, but daughter's CannieX team are doing a display in the main ring.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Mariners choice- 1-108
Gentle- 2-8

Angell petco won't be there this year but have said they will have some good offers online 
Millies wolfheart won't be there, they said they do every other year

I have noticed a few companies drop out the past few years


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm so excited. Can't wait! 
I'm guessing Pet London won't be there again, I really wanted to get Bentley a matching harness to Sid's and Skye's. 

I'm taking a trolley this year. Save my arms from all the bags lol.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I'm so excited. Can't wait!
> I'm guessing Pet London won't be there again, I really wanted to get Bentley a matching harness to Sid's and Skye's.
> 
> I'm taking a trolley this year. Save my arms from all the bags lol.


Me too although 2 of the stands I really wanted to go aren't going to be there. 
I took a trolley last year & filled it in about 5 minutes :/
I don't think petlondon have been for a few years now but there are similar stalls around


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

It's disappointing there is no trade stands listed. I'm sure I will end up missing something now!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> It's disappointing there is no trade stands listed. I'm sure I will end up missing something now!


I am going to email the marketing manager. 
I have asked about it twice on their FB page and been ignored.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I am going to email the marketing manager.
> I have asked about it twice on their FB page and been ignored.


I've started messaging the companies of the stalls I want to go to to see where they will be!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

dylan and I are in the arena on the Friday doing Canicross stuff. 

excited and nervous.

Also weekend after my birthday soooo shopping day for me


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> Going on Friday
> 
> Not showers at all, but daughter CannieX team are doing a display in the main ring.


watch out for us making prat of oneself with Dylan haha


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

toffee44 said:


> watch out for us making prat of oneself with Dylan haha


So Dylan gets to go to Crufts  We will be there cheering you on.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> I've started messaging the companies of the stalls I want to go to to see where they will be!


Why? The Official Crufts site lists all the stalls by company, stall number and Hall number.

simples


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I am looking out for one from last year - they were called Nicks' Leather Pet Products and they were in Hall 2 - not far from Discover Dogs. They had a load of the horrible chav Staffy/Rottie harnesses with the brass heads and brass bits on them (sorry if they are anyones' cup of tea, definitely not mine!) but hidden further towards the back were two racks of prong collars  I kicked up a stink last year, took photos of them and went straight to the secretarys office & told them to get them removed, they said they'd do something about it but it was Saturday afternoon by this point so whether they actually did anything, I don't know, but i'll be heading straight for them this year to check again! Still not decided whether to tackle the seller myself about them, or whether to return to the secretary and try to get something done through them. Either way, there will be trouble if I see them for sale at Crufts again


I am sure the secretary jumped to attention after you TOLD them to remove something. And you are................? Someone anyone should take notice of?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Why? The Official Crufts site lists all the stalls by company, stall number and Hall number.
> 
> simples


Not at the moment it doesn't, it is normally done by now


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I am looking out for one from last year - they were called Nicks' Leather Pet Products and they were in Hall 2 - not far from Discover Dogs. They had a load of the horrible chav Staffy/Rottie harnesses with the brass heads and brass bits on them (sorry if they are anyones' cup of tea, definitely not mine!) but hidden further towards the back were two racks of prong collars  I kicked up a stink last year, took photos of them and went straight to the secretarys office & told them to get them removed, they said they'd do something about it but it was Saturday afternoon by this point so whether they actually did anything, I don't know, but i'll be heading straight for them this year to check again! Still not decided whether to tackle the seller myself about them, or whether to return to the secretary and try to get something done through them. Either way, there will be trouble if I see them for sale at Crufts again


I remember seeing this stand in 2013 (didn't go last year) and there were definitely no prongs there. The KC doesn't permit the sale of them at Crufts after all.
Will be interesting to see if they're there again, both the trader and the prongs. Hopefully not the latter!

Seeing as you mentioned it, I like the "chav" Staffy collars (not spiked ones though, I think they look daft and OTT); I think they really suit bull and mastiff type dogs! 
Not everyone whose dog wears a collar like this is a chav trying to make them and the dog look "hard".


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Crufts Marketplace | Your essential online directory for all your canine needs


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Crufts Marketplace | Your essential online directory for all your canine needs


Well done Smokeybear 
I had been looking on crufts.org.uk


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Crufts Marketplace | Your essential online directory for all your canine needs


Thanks very much


----------



## sam1974x (Oct 25, 2008)

..........


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Blitz said:


> Are prong collars illegal. I have no idea and do not like the look of them but can they be stopped from selling them if they are legal. After all some people firmly believe putting clothes on dogs is the devil's work but they would have no right to ask that the sale of them be banned at Crufts.
> Live and let live, you do not have to buy anything from them if you do not want to.


Does something have to illegal before we object to it and aren't we all in favour on this forum of positive training methods rather than negative ones?

There is a WORLD of difference between cloths on a dog and some prong collar which can and have inflicted some horrendous injuries on dogs at times.

Sometimes we have to object in order to see a change in the law don't we?


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> Mariners choice- 1-108
> Gentle- 2-8
> 
> *Angell petco won't be there this year* but have said they will have some good offers online
> ...


Noooo, they were on my list of stalls to go to!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> I am sure the secretary jumped to attention after you TOLD them to remove something. And you are................? Someone anyone should take notice of?


As The Kennel Club does not allow the sale of prong collars at any of their events, it's entirely within the realms of possibility that when this was reported someone from the Crufts committee *did* go and tell the stall holders to remove it - especially as last year there was a hoo-hah about a firm who sells prong collars (among other things) having a stall at Crufts and the KC stating that they would not be allowed to sell prong collars

https://www.change.org/p/kennel-club-crufts-ban-luvmydog-worldwide-from-crufts

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-show...ick-yourself-up-nice-new-collar-crufts-5.html

Trade stand holders at Kennel Club events â€¢ The Kennel Club


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wouldn't go if you paid me. Not my idea of fun.

Far too hot and far too many people


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

rona said:


> Wouldn't go if you paid me. Not my idea of fun.
> 
> Far too hot and far too many people


never expected the first post i saw on this thread to be the words actually in my head! this sentence "and too booring"

and i actually didnt go (again) if you paid me, as my rescue used to get several free tickets each year. :smilewinkgrin:
dont know why though, only one of us ever used them


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't understand how you could be bored at Crufts? 
There is absolutely every aspect of dog ownership and sporting there.
From obedience and agility, police dogs and flyball. Demonstrations on how guide dogs are trained. Seminars on dog ownership. Rescues and health experts to talk to. 
Even just being somewhere where nearly every person you speak to is passionate about dogs and dog ownership is pretty special. 

My only regret is I don't get to do everything I would like to do. I'd need a time turner necklace to see everything I want to see and go everywhere I would like to go.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

*SEE YOU ALL AT CRUFTS!* (if you do fancy meeting up!)

It was brilliant to meet so many PF members last year and their dogs!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I don't understand how you could be bored at Crufts?
> There is absolutely every aspect of dog ownership and sporting there.
> From obedience and agility, police dogs and flyball. Demonstrations on how guide dogs are trained. Seminars on dog ownership. Rescues and health experts to talk to.
> Even just being somewhere where nearly every person you speak to is passionate about dogs and dog ownership is pretty special.
> ...


But you can never get anywhere near anything/one because of all the people. That's what makes it boring.

Most of the people there to compete aren't the types I'd get on with anyway


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I don't understand how you could be bored at Crufts?
> There is absolutely every aspect of dog ownership and sporting there.
> From obedience and agility, police dogs and flyball. Demonstrations on how guide dogs are trained. Seminars on dog ownership. Rescues and health experts to talk to.
> Even just being somewhere where nearly every person you speak to is passionate about dogs and dog ownership is pretty special.
> ...


^^^This in spades^^^ :thumbsup:

I can't remember the last year I didn't go to Crufts and I still come away at the end of the four days thinking, "Damn, I never saw ... and I missed ....". There's no time to do anything but show on Pastoral Day itself - so much going off in the two border collie rings; and if that were not enough the bergie ring and hall could not be further away from the border collie ring if someone had deliberately set out to make it so. And then there's the YKC stakes which is in yet another ring in yet another hall! I need another day to watch the events in the Arena, and then another day to shop. I love it! Coming out of those doors after watching Best in Show gives me the same sort of feeling as setting off home after a holiday.

Still, each to their own, so let the moaning minnies and those who are determined not to like it stay away - more room for those of us who do love it


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm getting horrendously excited  Last year was the first Crufts I'd missed in thirty years!  

Have Saturday and Sunday there, staying those two nights and then travelling back Monday. Managed to get the Premier Inn right near the NEC so can even take a break back there to dump shopping off and then go back for another go 

I don't even feel guilty about leaving the boys!  
Been wanting to do more than a few hours at Crufts since forever, so hugely excited about being there opening to closing two full days.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

SixStar said:


> I'm getting horrendously excited  Last year was the first Crufts I'd missed in thirty years!
> 
> Have Saturday and Sunday there, staying those two nights and then travelling back Monday. Managed to get the Premier Inn right near the NEC so can even take a break back there to dump shopping off and then go back for another go
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to do both Saturday and Sunday as I just don't see me having enough time to do everything I want to do especially on Saturday with showing Inca.

I can't wait!!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I don't understand how you could be bored at Crufts?
> There is absolutely every aspect of dog ownership and sporting there.
> From obedience and agility, police dogs and flyball. Demonstrations on how guide dogs are trained. Seminars on dog ownership. Rescues and health experts to talk to.
> Even just being somewhere where nearly every person you speak to is passionate about dogs and dog ownership is pretty special.
> ...


I'm going by myself this year, and I don't mind - because I can zoom around faster and see more things!

Would be nice to see some PF faces though too


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I don't understand how you could be bored at Crufts?
> There is absolutely every aspect of dog ownership and sporting there.
> From obedience and agility, police dogs and flyball. Demonstrations on how guide dogs are trained. Seminars on dog ownership. Rescues and health experts to talk to.
> Even just being somewhere where nearly every person you speak to is passionate about dogs and dog ownership is pretty special.
> ...


are you on discovery dogs again? will pop by and say hello again if you are  i'm going on the saturday so if anyone's going on that day i'd love to meet up.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't think I'll be going, OH isn't that interested.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

sharloid said:


> I don't think I'll be going, OH isn't that interested.


Leave him behind to take care of the dogs and go without him if you want to go... that's what I'm doing :yesnod: (and I'm already practicing my, "what that? That was a free gift/much reduced/on special offer/we've already had it for ages").


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ive got day off work and Io booked in pet sitters for day but unsure I can actually afford it now


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm hoping to go this year (missed last year as I was only 3 weeks from my due date and couldn't have faced the walking around) but not sure which day. Would love to go to see the toys/utility but they're on the Sunday which makes the trains more of a pain. Might try and get a day off and go on the Thursday-my 4 year old daughter has been asking to come this year,as well as wanting a 'sheepdog puppy called Bella' for her birthday


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

What's on everyone's shopping lists?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> What's on everyone's shopping lists?


Show lead for the puppy. 
Reflective sheeting for when camping. 
Loads of treats.
New foods we haven't tried before.
Hampers from the raw food companies
Anything else I think is new/innovative.

You?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have free tickets and only live 1.5 hours from crufts so I will be there at the weekend. Bailey and Poppet will stay with their Grandparents for the day 
No idea whats on my list though!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone wanna meet up at Crufts?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Show lead for the puppy.
> Reflective sheeting for when camping.
> Loads of treats.
> New foods we haven't tried before.
> ...


Vet bed, any decent food & chews on offer 
Might get them a new bed depending on how good the offers are, and want to look at cages for van if any stalls are there


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

missnaomi said:


> Leave him behind to take care of the dogs and go without him if you want to go... that's what I'm doing :yesnod: (and I'm already practicing my, "what that? That was a free gift/much reduced/on special offer/we've already had it for ages").


Or do what I do and don't tell him how much you've spent - just tell him how much you've saved by buying it at Crufts!


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

So excited! We are there for the WHOLE FOUR DAYS! Which is probably going to kill both of us :/

We are qualified and entered to show on the Saturday, but still NAF. So unless the Hunt gets back to be with the info I need to complete our registration, we might not be showing after all 

But we are doing the DD breed stand, and the breed rescue, so please come and say hello! I get to spend 3 nights snuggled in a hotel with my handsome boy (and I know he can manage hotels, so that's good!), having some quality time away from home!

Hubby and t'other hound are staying well away, as neither will cope.

Our only shopping restriction is "How much can you fit in a Kia Picanto, without the foxhound eating it?" :001_tt2:


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi There,

We (Hubby and I) have never been. I think I would like to go. People are saying its mega expensive. How does it work. Is it over a few days and shopping stalls are ther everyday but on certain days gundogs perform, then other dogs etc?

Forgive me, ive never really watched ot on tv either. Even though our oldest dog is nearly 10!

It says tickets are £16.50 is that just to look rouns the stalls or is that to sit in the seats round the edge of the show ring (not sure of the name) while the dogs are doing their thing  

I have 2 labradors, a westie and a pugshire. No idea what day to go on.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Doggiedelight said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We (Hubby and I) have never been. I think I would like to go. People are saying its mega expensive. How does it work. Is it over a few days and shopping stalls are ther everyday but on certain days gundogs perform, then other dogs etc?
> 
> ...


The stalls remain the same.

The entrance fee (plus parking) is just to get in and give you the opportunity to shop, visit the breeds at Discover Dogs, watch various displays of PAT dogs, agility, flyball, obedience, good citizens test, gundogs, HWTM etc

Seats for Best in Show etc are extra and need to be booked but you can usually see the rest.

The Groups of dogs rotate every year, gundogs are on Thursday this year.

The best days to go are Thursday and Friday as they are the least crowded.

The best day for bargains is Sunday when many traders will mark down their merchandise in the afternoon.

You cannot take your own dogs however.

I was there 4 days on the trot last year, this year will be one or maybe two.

I use the occasion to shop, catch up with friends, watch some of them competing in various disciplines.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Doggiedelight said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We (Hubby and I) have never been. I think I would like to go. People are saying its mega expensive. How does it work. Is it over a few days and shopping stalls are ther everyday but on certain days gundogs perform, then other dogs etc?
> 
> ...


Parking is expensive last year it was £10


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

tattoogirl73 said:


> are you on discovery dogs again? will pop by and say hello again if you are  i'm going on the saturday so if anyone's going on that day i'd love to meet up.


Only on DD on the Friday this year.  Have a lovely time though.



adamantis said:


> So excited! We are there for the WHOLE FOUR DAYS! Which is probably going to kill both of us :/
> 
> We are qualified and entered to show on the Saturday, but still NAF. So unless the Hunt gets back to be with the info I need to complete our registration, we might not be showing after all
> 
> ...


Hope you get your NAF sorted  But you'll still have a fab time away with your boy  You on DD all four days?



Doggiedelight said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We (Hubby and I) have never been. I think I would like to go. People are saying its mega expensive. How does it work. Is it over a few days and shopping stalls are ther everyday but on certain days gundogs perform, then other dogs etc?
> 
> ...


Think SB has answered all your questions. 
The only thing in the arena that costs more than your entry fee to watch is Best in Show which is last thing on Sunday Arena shuts about four for this and it is marked on teh schedule.
The Crufts website gives you an a schedule of what is on in each display ring including the arena on each day
Day 1 - Thursday 5 March

All the stands and most the discover dogs booths will be the same each day.



Nataliee said:


> Parking is expensive last year it was £10


It's remained the same for this year. xx


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

rona said:


> But you can never get anywhere near anything/one because of all the people. That's what makes it boring.
> 
> Most of the people there to compete aren't the types I'd get on with anyway


I always go on either the Thursday or Friday, get there first thing, and it isn't too crowded at all. Starts filling up around half 11, by which time I've been able to have a good look at things.

If I go at the weekend as well, I go and watch a few bits, knowing that my shopping is all taken care of.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Jazmine said:


> I always go on either the Thursday or Friday, get there first thing, and it isn't too crowded at all. Starts filling up around half 11, by which time I've been able to have a good look at things.
> 
> If I go at the weekend as well, I go and watch a few bits, knowing that my shopping is all taken care of.


Same here. I've only ever been on a Thursday before, and it's never been *crazily* busy. I've always managed to find a seat/get to stands etc.

Can't wait! I'm going on the Friday of course. Booked a hotel about 50 minutes away for the night before, so that I can get there early without having to drive for 3 hours first.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

OH and I are planning to go on the sunday (but would rather go on friday if we can both get the day off).

My question is, does the BIS programme for BIS ticket holders start at 3:30 or am I reading that wrong? I'd like to see BIS but I can't see OH sitting through it patiently so don't think we'll be getting tickets this year.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thorne said:


> OH and I are planning to go on the sunday (but would rather go on friday if we can both get the day off).
> 
> My question is, does the BIS programme for BIS ticket holders start at 3:30 or am I reading that wrong? I'd like to see BIS but I can't see OH sitting through it patiently so don't think we'll be getting tickets this year.


Doors open for BIS ticket holders at 3.30 - the program starts at 3.55 with the Agility Championship final. Best in Show itself actually starts at 8.30, but there is loads of stuff going on inbetween. The thing is, BIS ticket holders can go in and come out as they want - you don't have to be in at 3.30 and you can keep coming out (and maybe get something to eat or drink?) and going back in whenever you want. The only thing is that once they've scanned your tickets you won't be able to go back past that area, which restricts you to the area around the arena itself, but there is a bar and a shop and and a fast food place there. Lots of people don't come in until the group judging around 6-ish, especially the ones who have been showing that day.

This is the full program:

Day 4 - Sunday 8 March


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Thanks spellweaver  Do you have to purchase a day ticket and a BIS ticket to see the sunday afternoon programme, or just a BIS ticket?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Thanks spellweaver  Do you have to purchase a day ticket and a BIS ticket to see the sunday afternoon programme, or just a BIS ticket?


Both, unfortunately 

You'd think they would knock something off the day ticket for Sunday, because on all the other three days your day ticket takes you into the arena all day (including afternnoons and evenings) - but on Sunday it only takes you into the arena until 2pm..


----------



## sam1974x (Oct 25, 2008)

...........


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

sam1974x said:


> Does anyone remember how much the dried fish skins (fish4dogs, etc) was last year compared to buying online normally ?


F4D usually have their 2kg bags of jerky for around £20, but there are always other companies (Angell Petco, Anco, Mariners Choice etc) that have competitive deals on their own fish jerky.


----------



## sam1974x (Oct 25, 2008)

...........


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

sam1974x said:


> Thank you SixStar
> 
> I believe Angell Petco aren't going to be at Crufts this year ?
> 
> ...


Angell petco won't be there but have said they will have some good offers online. Skippers will be at Crufts


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I won't be attending Crufts now this year but hope everyone enjoys themselves


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2015)

Bought our tickets yesterday. We have always gone on a Sunday in the past however we are going on a Friday this year (which should be a nice change). 

Always felt rushed on a Sunday.

Just in case anyone is getting entry tickets, if you use the code 'telegraph15' it gives you 25% off the tickets and if you use your barclaycard to purchase them on a Friday you pay no fees either (we don't have a barclaycard so couldn't make use of that offer).


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Going all 4 days for the first time this year, suspect I will still end up rushing around like a lunatic, but can't wait!!! Got friends competing and showing and obviously there is the shopping (although there is no space to actually take anything back, but hey...)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

brummiedog said:


> Just in case anyone is getting entry tickets, if you use the code 'telegraph15' it gives you 25% off the tickets and if you use your barclaycard to purchase them on a Friday you pay no fees either (we don't have a barclaycard so couldn't make use of that offer).


Thanks for the code  Haven't booked tickets yet but think we are going to go on the Saturday as Terrier day


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I think I won't be going now as there doesn't seem to be any way of getting there that isn't really expensive unless I want to arrive about midday


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ownedbymany said:


> I think I won't be going now as there doesn't seem to be any way of getting there that isn't really expensive unless I want to arrive about midday


It doesn't close until 7 (or half past) so you'd still have a decent amount of time


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Arriving an hour or two after doors opening is probably preferable to be honest because riding a shuttle bus up from the car parks is not my idea of fun - it's super, super, packed and everyone is crammed in like sardines. After that the crowds thin out and using them throughout the day to deposit shopping back at the car etc usually entails a more or less empty bus. We might get there for around 9/10am this year.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm going on Friday and I can't wait! Leaving husband at home with the dogs and going with a friend of mine so I don't have to worry about getting them taken care of :lol: 

I'll be on the look out for a good blaster, will top up my Canadian Eskimo Dog obsession and maybe the Samoyeds


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I am going to crufts this year! so excited, I loved watching it on tv with Marnie last year, going to hate leaving her when I go though!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

13 days to go


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> 13 days to go


Oh my, that's crept up, hasn't it! Organised as usual, working & pastoral day, oooh i can start getting excited now!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm working a 12hr shift tomorrow so I can have the full weekend off for Crufts! Me and my sister are up Friday and Saturday!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't wait, I've all ready been in touch with one of the stalls to save me a Gold Dogmatic head collar for Dillon.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm going on Friday on a mission to get two stick like toys to fit in my new walkies bag, and some sort of stretchy bungee lead. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Very excited 

Younger two went to the vets today for their kennel cough vaccine as they're going into kennels for a couple of days whilst we are there. I feel a pang of guilt but then it is over ridden by excitement as wanted to do more than a few hours at Crufts for years but never been able to!  

First thing I said to my husband this morning was "this time in two weeks..." . It was met with an eye roll, can't think why!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure if I am still going, madame has dropped most of her coat.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok I've made my mind up, I have no bookings on Thurs the 5th but I have every other day, I have no plans to be this quiet work wise next year so this may be my final chance to go for years. I cant really afford to go but am getting sick of the fact I never go anywhere so I've allowed my friend to talk me into me buying the tickets and her paying for travel and parking. Tickets are now booked.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Excited now  Competing in agility on the Saturday ... Not long to go!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Its my birthday on the Thursday so im hoping to get lots of moneys and go on the Friday


----------



## ATP (Feb 15, 2011)

It's all about the terrier category for me. As a (former) Kerry Blue & Manchester terrier owner, and a huge fan of Airedale's & Wheaten's, it's easily the one I look forward to the most every year


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I have an interview on Monday so I'll either be celebrating by spending lots of money at crufts, or cheering myself up also by spending lots of money at crufts


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> I have an interview on Monday so *I'll either be celebrating* by spending lots of money at crufts, or cheering myself up also by spending lots of money at crufts


Good Luck, let's hope it's Celebrating. :thumbup:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So excited...it's getting me through my long day...

Can't wait to see the Staffies and (not) spend lots of money... :ihih:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Haha, I'm getting pretty excited too! Two weeks and I've have been and be home again!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a small shopping list ready to go!


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've just booked tickets for the Sunday 

I've never been before. How much spending money do you think I'll need? Do stalls take card payments?
I'm really excited!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lara1988 said:


> I've just booked tickets for the Sunday
> 
> I've never been before. How much spending money do you think I'll need? Do stalls take card payments?
> I'm really excited!


Most do.

How much money to take is a 'how long is a piece of string' question! It entirely depends on how many dogs you have, what you want to buy etc.

I usually take £200 cash and then my card.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Lara1988 said:


> I've just booked tickets for the Sunday
> 
> I've never been before. How much spending money do you think I'll need? Do stalls take card payments?
> I'm really excited!


Most stalls will take your card, but if they won't then there is a bank with an ATS machine on the piazza (rather than use the machines in the halls which charge you to take money out). However, be aware - by lunch time on Sunday for the last two years this machine had run out of money


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm only taking cash, when it's gone it's gone.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't know what to do about Crufts. Was supposed to be going on Saturday as its Terrier day but now OH is going to be in Newcastle working and not back until Saturday evening. 

I can either go on my own on Saturday but can't carry much as would have to go on the train. 

Or wait till the Sunday but then will miss the terriers - but then run the risk aswell that stands will be running out of stuff ! 

*sigh*


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Don't know what to do about Crufts. Was supposed to be going on Saturday as its Terrier day but now OH is going to be in Newcastle working and not back until Saturday evening.
> 
> I can either go on my own on Saturday but can't carry much as would have to go on the train.
> 
> ...


It's very seldom that the stands run out of stock - usually quite the opposite, they mark it down to get rid of it late Sunday afternoon.

We are going Saturday and Sunday this year but I must admit it doesn't really bother me which groups are on as I do not watch specific breed judging anyway, and I don't mind which best of group I watch, as I just like to see a variety strutting their stuff!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So excited...it's getting me through my long day...
> 
> Can't wait to see the Staffies and (not) spend lots of money... :ihih:


We are doing Discover Dogs with Mabel on Thursday and Sunday, and we are showing on Saturday - we'll have to find each other again!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> We are doing Discover Dogs with Mabel on Thursday and Sunday, and we are showing on Saturday - we'll have to find each other again!


Yes!!! I loved little, tiny, winy Mabel and her little lick she gave me...so cute! On par with Goldstars Lucky who is also super cute. I'll come and find you Saturday if you're up for a meet up again?  xxx


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Can anyone see Kisi on the stand list? 

Thought they would be there.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

bella2013 said:


> Its my birthday on the Thursday so im hoping to get lots of moneys and go on the Friday


My birthday on the 2nd so money to spend yay


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

toffee44 said:


> My birthday on the 2nd so money to spend yay


No waaaaaaaaay!
Mine is on the 2nd as well 
Upgrading my hotel to a double bed (to share with the hound for 4 nights) was my birthday treat to myself 
(Also, I only have a kia picanto, which kind of limits my shopping abilities!)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Pupcakes said:


> Yes!!! I loved little, tiny, winy Mabel and her little lick she gave me...so cute! On par with Goldstars Lucky who is also super cute. I'll come and find you Saturday if you're up for a meet up again?  xxx


Definitely!! I will be around somewhere, i'll FB you my mobile number if you don't have it then we can find each other


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Good Luck, let's hope it's Celebrating. :thumbup:


Ah thank you  interview didn't go that great so not hopeful but hey 9 days till crufts!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> It's very seldom that the stands run out of stock - usually quite the opposite, they mark it down to get rid of it late Sunday afternoon


That's good to know, thank you


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm going on the Thursday if anyone else is going on that day. I've booked the day off work, and persuaded my dad to come with me (he doesn't work end of the week). We've not booked tickets yet though as they're available online until the 4th March.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Just booked our train tickets - only £34 for two adults &#128512; so will be going on the Thursday with my sister and lil Charlie &#128516;

I'm not sure if I'm mad *carry cot* *NEC* *Crowds* hehe but hoping as its the Thursday it will be abit quieter &#128516;

Quite looking forward to it &#128516;


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Just booked our train tickets - only £34 for two adults 😀 so will be going on the Thursday with my sister and lil Charlie 😄
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm mad *carry cot* *NEC* *Crowds* hehe but hoping as its the Thursday it will be abit quieter 😄
> 
> Quite looking forward to it 😄


I'll be there on the Thursday, hopefully might see you


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't forgot, if anyone is yet to buy their tickets - the code TELEGRAPH15 earns you a 25% discount


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am now going! thank you for the code.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've booked the tickets; used a KC discount code so my ticket ended up being £8 and my dad's old git ticket is £11. He's driving us down so I'll pay for parking.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Jazmine said:


> I'll be there on the Thursday, hopefully might see you


Ohhhh il text you 😀 - have you got any dogs? (There's agility there isn't there?) or just shopping?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> Just booked our train tickets - only £34 for two adults 😀 so will be going on the Thursday with my sister and lil Charlie 😄
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm mad *carry cot* *NEC* *Crowds* hehe but hoping as its the Thursday it will be abit quieter 😄
> 
> Quite looking forward to it 😄


There are less people on the week days for sure but it does still get busy lol

My cruft list just keeps getting longer and longer haha


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Don't forgot, if anyone is yet to buy their tickets - the code TELEGRAPH15 earns you a 25% discount


I saw on FB that MYKCC15 gets you a 50% discount.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Definitely not going now, husband away and I was already not keen on going on the Saturday so don`t want to go on own, may would have if hounds had been thurs of Friday. Everybody going have a lovely time, say hallo to all the smooth pointy sight hounds for me


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yay! Got our tickets and on the 50% discount code


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope everyone has fun! I may ignore any cruft posts now to save my getting jealous :thumbsup:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

EEEeeeee this time next week I'll be there!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

tickets came today nice and quick! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> EEEeeeee this time next week I'll be there!


Me too  wehey


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

OH MAI DOG!!!

THIS TIME NEXT WEEK!

CRUFTS! I'll be there too...and skint 

I got some serious Crufts blues when I went home on Friday after 2 days, watching it on TV made me want to cry as I wanted to be there again so much! I sulked the whole weekend and watched it live online but it wasnt the same!

Thursday me and my sister will have a "build up" day then enjoy our 2 days and Sunday I can sleep a little easier


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm so jealous of everyone who is going. I was planning on going but I ended up leaving it too late to look into accommodation and everywhere was booked up :glare:

As soon as the 2016 dates are released I'm booking in somewhere, I've wanted to go to Crufts for as long as I can remember and I'm determined to actually get there at long last!!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

What stands are people planning on visiting? 
I want to have a look at Tuffies, got one for the chihuahuas before but they didn't like it however I need something easy to clean now I have a mud magnet!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> What stands are people planning on visiting?
> I want to have a look at Tuffies, got one for the chihuahuas before but they didn't like it however I need something easy to clean now I have a mud magnet!


I have an ever growing list of stands I want to visit....and I hadn't planned on taking much money 

But I have a list of things I want to buy from petneeds and a whole list of treats from Anco dog treats too.

Oh and I'll get in early to visit Daisy's Dog Deli too


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

SingingWhippet said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone who is going. I was planning on going but I ended up leaving it too late to look into accommodation and everywhere was booked up :glare:
> 
> As soon as the 2016 dates are released I'm booking in somewhere, I've wanted to go to Crufts for as long as I can remember and I'm determined to actually get there at long last!!


I havent booked accomodation yet, I just do a laterooms booking and will drive 10 miles in if needed, so if you have a car that could be an option  we did it last year and got a lovely B&B for a good price.



Nataliee said:


> What stands are people planning on visiting?
> I want to have a look at Tuffies, got one for the chihuahuas before but they didn't like it however I need something easy to clean now I have a mud magnet!


I tell you what stand I *wont *be visiting....those ladies (who are blatantly on commission) with those awful blinkin hair grips! (they were next to the hydropool last year). They kept us chatting for ages, put all these hair grips in our hands, trying to get me and my sister to buy three of them for "just" £30 or something ridiculous like that...

We then go downstairs and see a man selling them for a fiver each!

We smiled politely and said "we may be back later" and never returned!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Just booked our room now.

£90 for a night and a ten minute drive away from the NEC! Bargain, some rooms are £189 pn!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

We booked up a while ago and got in at the Premier Inn right by the NEC for Saturday and Sunday night so the plan is to be able to ferry shopping back to the room and then return for another bash


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope some of you might be there on Friday and visit the Weimie stand. Cheddar will be there in the morning and wanting to say hello!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm still last minute Annie on decisions 

OH is working away and won't be back till late Saturday night or even Sunday morning and I don't drive. And Sunday we have my niece's dance thing to go to, I'd never be forgiven if I miss it, she's only 9 bless her ! 

Am thinking I could catch the train (we aren't far away, 30 mins maybe) and just go on my own on the Saturday. I have no problem shopping on my own, OH isn't much of a shopper anyway ! 

But I can't carry everything 

Does anyone know if either fish4dogs or Mariners will deliver the fish treats if i bulk buy ? Planning on buying at least 6kg (more if it's long dated stock) as 1 treat a day x 3 dogs means 1kg lasts roughly a month. 

If that's an option it would leave me free to carry other bits. 

I thought about inviting a friend but they all have kids and don't fancy dragging a kid round all day. My sister is 6 months pregnant so she is of no use and my mum (as much as I love her) would drive my crackers - I never go shopping with her !

Edited to add : 1 friend is available and offered to go, she's on crutches ..... Helpful lol


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I'm still last minute Annie on decisions
> 
> OH is working away and won't be back till late Saturday night or even Sunday morning and I don't drive. And Sunday we have my niece's dance thing to go to, I'd never be forgiven if I miss it, she's only 9 bless her !
> 
> ...


Why don't you buy a large shopping trolley from Argos? We bought one last year & it was a godsend. Mylo's food was half price so although I had to buy it in 2kg bags I still got 6 bags & all the other goodies I'd bought in my shopping trolley! It was less than 20.00.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> Why don't you buy a large shopping trolley from Argos? We bought one last year & it was a godsend. Mylo's food was half price so although I had to buy it in 2kg bags I still got 6 bags & all the other goodies I'd bought in my shopping trolley! It was less than 20.00.


I thought about this - but (and no offence to anyone) i can't imagine dragging a shopping trolley stinking of fish back on the train :yikes:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Can you still buy tickets on the door this year, I didn't order them this time in case we can't make it?


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm staying over for 4 nights (going up Wednesday night because we have to set up the DD stand early doors on Thursday). 
I changed my booking last week because I decided that staying slightly further out to get a double room was worth the cost! £236 quid all in, no extra cost for the hound. About a 25 minute drive, but as I live in London I see that as a fairly acceptable thing!
I did have a ropey looking B&B place in central Brum for about £110 for 3 nights (total, not per night!), but I'm not sure there would have been enough floor space for Medyg! Luckily for me, booking.com cancellation was free 

Can't wait, although I think we are both going to be exhausted by Sunday if not before!

I keep adding things to my shopping list Don't tell the OH!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SingingWhippet said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone who is going. I was planning on going but I ended up leaving it too late to look into accommodation and everywhere was booked up :glare:
> 
> As soon as the 2016 dates are released I'm booking in somewhere, I've wanted to go to Crufts for as long as I can remember and I'm determined to actually get there at long last!!


10th -13th March 2016



pogo said:


> Can you still buy tickets on the door this year, I didn't order them this time in case we can't make it?


Yes definitely xxxx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> 10th -13th March 2016
> 
> Yes definitely xxxx


Thanks hun xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My list looks like this
Show lead for the puppy. 
Reflective sheeting for when camping. 
Loads of treats.
New foods we haven't tried before.
Hampers from the raw food companies
Anything else I think is new/innovative. 
Arden Grange liver paste
Vet bed
Styptic pencil
Grooming arm


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Pupcakes said:


> I havent booked accomodation yet, I just do a laterooms booking and will drive 10 miles in if needed, so if you have a car that could be an option  we did it last year and got a lovely B&B for a good price.


Nooooooooo!! I'm far too much of a wimp to drive to the NEC :blushing: My plan is to train down late afternoon, stay one night, have a full day at Crufts the next day, stay another night then go home on the train the next morning. Perhaps after a final little visit to the shopping area.......



babycham2002 said:


> 10th -13th March 2016


Woohoo!! Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

pogo said:


> Can you still buy tickets on the door this year, I didn't order them this time in case we can't make it?


That's what we're gonna do! Hopefully we'll bump into you guys there if you go!  xx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

SingingWhippet said:


> Nooooooooo!! I'm far too much of a wimp to drive to the NEC :blushing: My plan is to train down late afternoon, stay one night, have a full day at Crufts the next day, stay another night then go home on the train the next morning. Perhaps after a final little visit to the shopping area.......
> 
> Woohoo!! Thank you :biggrin:


It's fine honest! I slept for about 2 hours if that last year in our hotel and when I did nod off lightly I was dreaming of Julius K9 harnesses! I was up, washed and ready by 4am! Haha! So I made sure we left our B&B early and avoided all traffic! We got there for before 8am and had breakfast in the whetherspoons!

I ended up going from Wales to Bath Wednesday night, then Bath to Wales Thirsday a.m as I HAD to tax my car and all my paper work was at home! Get to Wales, tax my car and THEN drove up to B'Ham! You can't be any less organised than me!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going on the Friday & Sunday, was planning on going early but I'm not booked on lectures till the afternoon & I find a whole day too much! 
Has anyone been to the Tuffies stand before, do they bring beds with them to sell or just for show? Can't imagine it being easy carrying one of those around! Do they have any offers?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> That's what we're gonna do! Hopefully we'll bump into you guys there if you go!  xx


All being well we will be there all day Saturday  no reason we can't go currently xx


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nataliee said:


> I'm going on the Friday & Sunday, was planning on going early but I'm not booked on lectures till the afternoon & I find a whole day too much!
> Has anyone been to the Tuffies stand before, do they bring beds with them to sell or just for show? Can't imagine it being easy carrying one of those around! Do they have any offers?


Tuffies are usually in Hall 5 near the Obedience Ring, and they are STACKED with beds for SALE. You sometimes get offers on the Sunday afternoon. You can buy a bed and leave it there until it is time for you to go home.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

we're just driving down the one day on Thursday, straight two hours for us give or take 10 mins. We'll set off after 9am and get there for 11, then we may stay there until about six when the traffic will be getting quieter. I like the fact there is a weatherspoons there, gives all sorts of options for meals.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got to find myself a new car as i had an accident and wrote mine off on wednesday


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Tuffies are usually in Hall 5 near the Obedience Ring, and they are STACKED with beds for SALE. You sometimes get offers on the Sunday afternoon. You can buy a bed and leave it there until it is time for you to go home.


Thanks, I will go and have a look on the Sunday afternoon & see what's left


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to going on Thursday now, especially as I've now been given a ticket  
Will be going on my own though which is nice that in that I can just go/do whatever I want for the day, it's a bit odd not really talking to anyone else for so long!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

if anyone wants to meet up and say hello/put a face to a name I'll PM my mobile number (thursday only)


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

sharloid said:


> I saw on FB that MYKCC15 gets you a 50% discount.


Thankyou for this. Just got ours for Thursday. My first time going so very excited


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

pinklizzy said:


> I'm really looking forward to going on Thursday now, especially as I've now been given a ticket
> Will be going on my own though which is nice that in that I can just go/do whatever I want for the day, it's a bit odd not really talking to anyone else for so long!


I would like to go on my own one year , like you say you can go and do your own thing.

I'm going with two other people this year and we all have different tastes in breeds so we'll be wanting to see all our breeds which takes some time ... First year we went we spent 5hours looking at all the breeds no time for shopping at all.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

The other good thing about going on my own is that there isn't anyone to dissuade me from all the things I really _neeed_ to buy for her!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> I'm still last minute Annie on decisions
> 
> OH is working away and won't be back till late Saturday night or even Sunday morning and I don't drive. And Sunday we have my niece's dance thing to go to, I'd never be forgiven if I miss it, she's only 9 bless her !
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if there are any storage lockers at the NEC ?

I'm thinking I could take my medium sized suitcase on wheels on the train. Pay for a storage locker and then shop, returning to locker to offload during the day and then return on the train with a full suitcase.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Does anyone know if there are any storage lockers at the NEC ?
> 
> I'm thinking I could take my medium sized suitcase on wheels on the train. Pay for a storage locker and then shop, returning to locker to offload during the day and then return on the train with a full suitcase.


No, but you can check in luggage at the cloak rooms. £1-2 per item, I think.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

pogo said:


> All being well we will be there all day Saturday  no reason we can't go currently xx


Well if you fancy saying hi please do! I'm meeting up with Portia again 

I'll be pushing my sister round in a wheelchair for the whole two days (she has sciatica and leg troubles so cant walk for long periods of time!) and I'll be loaded down with bags full of stuff the dogs dont need! (I did promise the OH that wouldnt be the case this year though...)


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I am going on sunday :0 brave!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> if anyone wants to meet up and say hello/put a face to a name I'll PM my mobile number (thursday only)


Not there Thursday, but have a great day


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> No, but you can check in luggage at the cloak rooms. £1-2 per item, I think.


Thanks ! This might be a good option


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Thanks ! This might be a good option


I'm not sure how it'd work if you intend to keep going back and filling the suitcase up though. I think they might charge you every time you give it back, but I'm not sure.

I've never used them - my preferred method of relieving myself of shopping bags is sitting in the arena whilst hubby ferries them back to the car :lol:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Four more sleeps to go


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

5 days to go!! Who is going on the Friday? I am determined to say hello to people! x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> Well if you fancy saying hi please do! I'm meeting up with Portia again
> 
> I'll be pushing my sister round in a wheelchair for the whole two days (she has sciatica and leg troubles so cant walk for long periods of time!) and I'll be loaded down with bags full of stuff the dogs dont need! (I did promise the OH that wouldnt be the case this year though...)


Definitely! I'll send you a pm with my no. Be easier then


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> I'm not sure how it'd work if you intend to keep going back and filling the suitcase up though. I think they might charge you every time you give it back, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I've never used them - my preferred method of relieving myself of shopping bags is sitting in the arena whilst hubby ferries them back to the car :lol:


If I go back a couple of times throughout the day it's only gonna be a couple of quid so that's fine 

Your preferred method would be my method aswell lol .... But as OH is working away its not gonna happen  But on the plus side, he will be earning the money whilst I'm spending it


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Where's the list of stalls on the website again? Smokeybear posted it but I can't find the post - and I can find the list...

Hurry up week - can't wait for Saturday!!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> Where's the list of stalls on the website again? Smokeybear posted it but I can't find the post - and I can find the list...
> 
> Hurry up week - can't wait for Saturday!!


Marketplace


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> 5 days to go!! Who is going on the Friday? I am determined to say hello to people! x


Come and say HI! on the Discover Dogs stand. You'll probably hear us long before you see us...


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know whether to be excited cause I still don't know if I'm going!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone going on Thursday, don't forget to pop by the Groenendael stand at Discover Dogs to meet Hawk & Bijou ( and me  ) - i always do at least one day on the stand with a friend so I can gave a look round and get any shopping. I find the day I 'm showing i just want to stay round the ringside to watch the judging


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Just wanted to say, I had an email back from Skippers (similar company to fish4dogs and Mariners) to say they are happy to take orders for fish skins at Crufts and deliver to home after the show.

Not sure what their show prices will be - but they are cheaper than fish4dogs and Mariners normally anyway. 

Waiting for replies from fish4dogs and mariners to see if it's a service they offer aswell.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Just wanted to say, I had an email back from Skippers (similar company to fish4dogs and Mariners) to say they are happy to take orders for fish skins at Crufts and deliver to home after the show.
> 
> Not sure what their show prices will be - but they are cheaper than fish4dogs and Mariners normally anyway.
> 
> Waiting for replies from fish4dogs and mariners to see if it's a service they offer aswell.


Mariners have replied "unfortunately the show prices only apply when buying and taking away at the trade stand"

Edited to add: Just checked emails again and reply from Fish4dogs saying no to delivery aswell as "it is logistically too difficult"

Will still check out their stand but am thinking I may well just spend my money with Skippers. Obviously they are a much smaller start up company and it was their Managing Director who took the time to email me back on a Sunday evening, which shows they value their customers.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I didn't get the job so I'm cheering myself up by spending at Crufts  the dogs are almost out of everything now though so it is sort of justified


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't wait for Crufts. been putting £6 a week away again all year and have just over £300 to spend.  Third year I've done this and I love it because it doesn't feel like I'm spending my money because it's already left my bank account. It's like going out and coming home with a load of freebies. :thumbup:

I'm a bit sad that Angell Petco aren't going to be there, I love their stuff. I don't think Barking heads are going to be there either  I can't see them on the list and it isn't mentioned on their "events" section on their website. I love getting those clear plastic bags and filling them with treats for £1  they are like £3 a bag at [email protected]


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> 5 days to go!! Who is going on the Friday? I am determined to say hello to people! x


We are going on the Friday! I'm not sure what our plans are yet. Plenty of time in discover dogs for Tarnus. ABC agility in the main arena as that's a favourite of mine and other than that LOTS of shopping!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Road Closure Alerts For Crufts Competitors

This will also affect anyone going by road


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Just looking Vet Medic website for stuff I will need to buy at crufts. I found their Advocate Flea & Worm spot on 6 pack for just under £25 (I pay that for pack of 3 from vets) but it says I need a prescription  don't they usually just ask you questions if I want to buy it from crufts rather than online? Will I actually need a prescription? I think I've left it a bit late now if so.  It will let me buy their advocate regular flea treatment but not the Advantage flea wormer combo.

Do you have to pay for a prescription from vets? I've never had one before.


EDIT: asked for a prescription, just over £12 still worth it. Can't believe price a pay at vets for this stuff.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Well I didn't get the job so I'm cheering myself up by spending at Crufts  the dogs are almost out of everything now though so it is sort of justified


Shame you didn't get the job but least you have something to cheer yourself up with 



CavalierOwner said:


> Can't wait for Crufts. been putting £6 a week away again all year and have just over £300 to spend.  Third year I've done this and I love it because it doesn't feel like I'm spending my money because it's already left my bank account. It's like going out and coming home with a load of freebies. :thumbup:


Good idea ! What day are you going ?

OH has given me free reigns with the cards - spend as much as you can carry - he knows Im not very strong lol

Booked my ticket last night and printed off e-ticket today at work ready for Saturday. Feels a bit strange going on my own but am sure I'll be fine ..... Very excited !


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Chalked up a list of a few things I definitely want to get there, but everything else will just be bargain treats and cheap things that catch my eye! 

Having a wobble about putting Oz and Harvey into kennels though


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Chalked up a list of a few things I definitely want to get there, but everything else will just be bargain treats and cheap things that catch my eye!
> 
> Having a wobble about putting Oz and Harvey into kennels though


They will be totally fine. Are they going in together?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm leaving Cash at home by himself and am slightly nervous too. My mum has agreed to pop in at least twice to give him a quick walk, but I worry that the lack of company just sitting with him etc will make him anxious....

I'm sure he'll be fine but I've never left him longer than 5 1/2 hours before.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Shame you didn't get the job but least you have something to cheer yourself up with
> 
> Good idea ! What day are you going ?
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like my kind of man Although I bet he's underestimated your strengh and may I suggest one of these to help you out 
Folding Boot Cart Shopping Trolley Fold Up Storage Box Wheels Crate Foldable | eBay

I love doing it on my own  Too hard when taking dogs but just for shopping being on my own is perfect


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> They will be totally fine. Are they going in together?


Yes, which is comforting. Not so worried about Ozzy as he done his quarantine at the same kennels so he knows what it's all about and loves the staff. It's all new for Harvey though.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Shame you didn't get the job but least you have something to cheer yourself up with
> 
> Good idea ! What day are you going ?
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like my kind of man Although I bet he's underestimated your strengh and may I suggest one of these to help you out 
Folding Boot Cart Shopping Trolley Fold Up Storage Box Wheels Crate Foldable | eBay

I love doing it on my own  Too hard when taking dogs but just for shopping being on my own is perfect


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Yes, which is comforting. Not so worried about Ozzy as he done his quarantine at the same kennels so he knows what it's all about and loves the staff. It's all new for Harvey though.


But he'll have Ozzy to look after him so he will be grand  You'll be back before they know it


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> But he'll have Ozzy to look after him so he will be grand  You'll be back before they know it


Yes, you're right, I'm just a worry head. If I didn't have anything to worry about, I'd worry about having nothing to worry about


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Yes, you're right, I'm just a worry head. If I didn't have anything to worry about, I'd worry about having nothing to worry about


I know exactly what you mean  
Ease your guilt by bringing them back MASSIVE PIZZLES , that's what I am doing for Willow love her. :smile:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Not long to go now!! I am so, so, SO excited! Finished work today until next Tuesday, so i've got a day off either side of Crufts to prepare/recover  

We'll be doing our Discover Dogs stand on Thursday and Sunday, so please do say hello to us - you might even get a sticker if you're good  and of course we'll be showing on Saturday, so it's all going on for us this year! I'm not sure if we'll be there on Friday yet, we're not scheduled to do anything & we might want a break before Saturday, but if we do go on Friday then it'll be without the dog.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I know exactly what you mean
> Ease your guilt by bringing them back MASSIVE PIZZLES , that's what I am doing for Willow love her. :smile:


Oo-er!  They'll definitely have lots of goodies brought back so I'm sure they'll soon forgive me 



Tigerneko said:


> Not long to go now!! I am so, so, SO excited! Finished work today until next Tuesday, so i've got a day off either side of Crufts to prepare/recover
> 
> We'll be doing our Discover Dogs stand on Thursday and Sunday, so please do say hello to us - you might even get a sticker if you're good  and of course we'll be showing on Saturday, so it's all going on for us this year! I'm not sure if we'll be there on Friday yet, we're not scheduled to do anything & we might want a break before Saturday, but if we do go on Friday then it'll be without the dog.


I'll come and say a sort of hello on Sunday  (read as - I'll come and fuss over Mable but you won't know it's me because I'll be too shy to say so  )


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Does anyone have the link to the Crufts live streaming please?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I will come and say hi to Mabel on Sunday.
I might say it's me. Depending on how brave I am.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

babycham2002 said:


> Now that sounds like my kind of man Although I bet he's underestimated your strengh and may I suggest one of these to help you out
> Folding Boot Cart Shopping Trolley Fold Up Storage Box Wheels Crate Foldable | eBay
> 
> I love doing it on my own  Too hard when taking dogs but just for shopping being on my own is perfect


I've already told him I'll have bags hanging from my ears if I have too 

I'm taking a wheeled suitcase with me on the train and plan to check it in to the cloakroom there as luggage and then go back with bags to fill it up when they get heavy so I can do more shopping. Hopefully this will work so I won't have to drag the case round all day (in theory it sounds a good plan, just hope it works out this way!)

Next year I'll get more organised. The trolley on your link looks good (less old lady like) does it have a lid ? I.e. To stop people stealing your stuff as your walking round ?



SixStar said:


> Yes, which is comforting. Not so worried about Ozzy as he done his quarantine at the same kennels so he knows what it's all about and loves the staff. It's all new for Harvey though.


Am sure they will all be fine - sadly we miss them more than they miss us, and having the other dogs around will help them all - a strong advantage to having more than 1 dog 

And all will be completely forgotten about as soon as they smell all the goodies, let alone see them


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Am sure they will all be fine - sadly we miss them more than they miss us, and having the other dogs around will help them all - a strong advantage to having more than 1 dog
> 
> And all will be completely forgotten about as soon as they smell all the goodies, let alone see them


Thanks, you're right, they'll be fine - you know how it is though. Just the younger two going into kennels, my son is coming to mind the two oldies, so least I only have the worry of two rather than four


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Does anyone have the link to the Crufts live streaming please?


According to an email from the kennel club I received today it's :-

Crufts - YouTube


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> According to an email from the kennel club I received today it's :-
> 
> Crufts - YouTube


Thank you!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Thanks, you're right, they'll be fine - you know how it is though. Just the younger two going into kennels, my son is coming to mind the two oldies, so least I only have the worry of two rather than four


Ahhhh sorry, thought they were all going .... Well they still have one other with them (both at home and kennels) so it's still like a security blanket for them 

I haven't left my Westie's yet (we chose to only have UK holidays for a while so they can come with us) but my JRT and my old collie x springer went to kennels several times a year. They were always fine as long as they were together, even though at home they didn't really like each other, the little beggars were best friends at the kennels and snuggled each other at bedtime !

Mine are home alone for a few hours while I go to Crufts. My 21 yr old son is here till about 2.30 pm though and I reckon I'll be exhausted and back home by dinner time


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Well anyone around on Friday please come to the DD Weimaraner stand and say hello to Cheddar. We have not done it before so a bit nervous, but he loves hoomans


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CheddarS said:


> Well anyone around on Friday please come to the DD Weimaraner stand and say hello to Cheddar. We have not done it before so a bit nervous, but he loves hoomans


I'll try and stop by if I get the time! You'll know who I am as I'll be wearing all black from head to toe lol and depending on how busy it is around your stand I'll ask for Cheddar directly!


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'll try and stop by if I get the time! You'll know who I am as I'll be wearing all black from head to toe lol and depending on how busy it is around your stand I'll ask for Cheddar directly!


Thanks, there is only one Cheddar


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

CheddarS said:


> Well anyone around on Friday please come to the DD Weimaraner stand and say hello to Cheddar. We have not done it before so a bit nervous, but he loves hoomans


Im going to come over loudly shouting where's ma cheddaaarrrrrr!!!
And then smush him all over if he would like that


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

There are no winners at Crufts (yes, people are going to hate me for my opinion). The poor dogs spend hours being paraded around. All for the sake of the precious breed standard. I feel bad for Great Danes with those comically long necks. Show dogs are so inbred. I have a Dalmatian with high uric acid levels, bladder stones and have once suffered a urinary obstruction. Has anybody ever watched the documentary Pedigree Dogs Exposed? I think dogs deserve better. I really doubt anybody on here is going to share my opinion.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Colith said:


> There are no winners at Crufts (yes, people are going to hate me for my opinion). The poor dogs spend hours being paraded around. All for the sake of the precious "breed standard." I feel bad for Great Danes with those comically long necks. Show dogs are so inbred. I have a Dalmatian with high uric acid levels, bladder stones and have once suffered a urinary obstruction. Has anybody ever watched the documentary Pedigree Dogs Exposed? I think dogs deserve better. I really doubt anybody on here is going to share my opinion.


Oh take it elsewhere, load of crap that has been spouted before. :Yawn:

If you don't like Crufts - don't go, don't watch, don't engage in a thread quite clearly about it. Simple!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Colith said:


> There are no winners at Crufts (yes, people are going to hate me for my opinion). The poor dogs spend hours being paraded around. All for the sake of the precious breed standard. I feel bad for Great Danes with those comically long necks. Show dogs are so inbred. I have a Dalmatian with high uric acid levels, bladder stones and have once suffered a urinary obstruction. Has anybody ever watched the documentary Pedigree Dogs Exposed? I think dogs deserve better. I really doubt anybody on here is going to share my opinion.


Seen as you're the same member who has created countless new accounts to post continuous controversial or provoking responses, no, I don't think anyone is going to share your opinion....or even give it much thought


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

Im sorry if I offend anybody. But, dog breeding is the most useless career there is. Show dogs are terribly inbred. I know show breeders dont want to hear the truth. The KC has finally made some modest moves to actually help dogs. If you havent watched Pedigree Dogs Exposed, I recommend you do so. People actually use hairspray on their dogs! That disturbs me. Just one Poodle has to undergo seven hours of grooming. Those dogs obviously have hairspray.


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

Actually, this is the first account I've ever created on this forum. But inherited disease is only one side of the coin, and until recently, the other side of the coin, the problems caused by extreme conformation, has been rather overlooked within the dog fancy.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Colith said:


> I'm sorry if I offend anybody. But, dog breeding is the most useless career there is. Show dogs are terribly inbred. I know show breeders don't want to hear the truth. The KC has finally made some modest moves to actually help dogs. If you haven't watched Pedigree Dogs Exposed, I recommend you do so. People actually use hairspray on their dogs! That disturbs me. Just one Poodle has to undergo seven hours of grooming. Those dogs obviously have hairspray.


Not offended. I'd have to actually care about your opinion to be offended 

Not going to play a part in turning a thread buzzing with excitement into a petty argument though, so I will leave it there :dita: I've got four inbred pedigrees to go and walk before bed!


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually can't wait! I have just been sat here for hours going through the market place list haha.

And yes I have finally added an avatar and sig pic, thanks for noticing 
Finally get to meet Sam (Chocolate) and Ella (Black).


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Colith said:


> Actually, this is the first account I've ever created on this forum. But inherited disease is only one side of the coin, and until recently, the other side of the coin, the problems caused by extreme conformation, has been rather overlooked within the dog fancy.


Not all show dogs, thank you very much. My breed are still bred to work (and not much else!). To the extent that anything that doesn't want to work / is unsound etc doesn't get the chance to breed. Or indeed make it past puppyhood

(No, it's not pleasant to think about, sorry. But the "dog showing is a terrible evil" attitude pees me right off!)


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

Its natural that emotions should be running high; change is often difficult. :dita:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Colith said:


> Its natural that emotions should be running high; change is often difficult. :dita:


Says the troll...I mean, _genuine member_, who just claimed they own numerous pedigree breeds in the 'how do you restrain your dogs in the car' thread lol.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyhow....

Back on track! IM SO EXCITED!!! Where has the year gone?!?! 

It has flown by!! My sister is really excited too and she's not even a crazy, OTT dog person.

Packing my stuff tomorrow night and I'll be back in Bath Thursday. Watching Crufts on TV then leaving at 5:30am to get there nice and early!

I'm meeting the lovely Tigerneko again and pogo for the first time this year, I loved meeting all the PF folk and their dogs last year! If you fancy meeting up or have a dog I can meet, please let me know!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

What a fun wrecker! 

Anyway..... 2 sleeps to go!!!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Can I just say....ummm....

CRUFTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everyone have fun tomorrow see you on Friday and Saturday!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Very sad because I can only manage Friday this year due to health reasons - but if you are there on Friday and find yourselves in Hall 1, near rings 1&2, do come and say hello! I'll be the little plump blonde with dark circles under her eyes around the border collie rings or benches. And if I'm not there, I'll probably be in Hall 4 around ring 22 with the bergamascos.

It would be lovely to see some pet-forumers and put faces to names


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

2 MORE SLEEPS! :yikes:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Very sad because I can only manage Friday this year due to health reasons - but if you are there on Friday and find yourselves in Hall 1, near rings 1&2, do come and say hello! I'll be the little plump blonde with dark circles under her eyes around the border collie rings or benches. And if I'm not there, I'll probably be in Hall 4 around ring 22 with the bergamascos.
> 
> It would be lovely to see some pet-forumers and put faces to names


I'll come and find you! I have long black hair and I too have dark circles under my eyes! :lol:

I love seeing all the PF dogs and owners!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Not on Pet Forums as much as I would like to be anymore but I will be at Crufts on Sunday so anyone showing or attending I really hope to see some of you around


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

CheddarS said:


> Well anyone around on Friday please come to the DD Weimaraner stand and say hello to Cheddar. We have not done it before so a bit nervous, but he loves hoomans


We are there in Friday! We'll definitely come over to say hi to Cheddar!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

If anyone gets to come and see me on Chinese Crested DD Friday. Please introduce yourself loudly with your forum name and pet forums and I will have half a chance of registering it  Seem to getting more and more deaf. 

I will have Percy, Joey, Bomber and Dillon with me.

Have a great crufts everyone


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

So excited for Friday  

Just been to get out my cash so I don't go crazy on my card 

Zab is going for a nice long walk tomorrow and agility at night so he's tired for Friday and then he's spending the day with my grandad , Mylo and their dogs. But up at 5am Friday to walk them and drop them off to get the 8am train :eek6:

Can't wait to see all the Boxers !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Labrador Laura said:


> So excited for Friday
> 
> Just been to get out my cash so I don't go crazy on my card
> 
> ...


Early rise for me too as I have to walk Cash at least before I go. So I'll probably be up around 5am too! Then I'm hoping my mum will pop by for him around 9am and again at around 1pm and were usually back home by 3 to be honest. Then I'll feed him his evening meal and look at my...I mean, _the dogs_, goodies!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

CRUFTS!

I will be there on Friday in Hall 4 ring 20 for the Finnish Lapphund judging. The rest of the time I will no doubt be laden down with shopping bags!!! 

:lol: So excited!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh, forgot to say if anyone wants to come find me and say hi I can be found around the Hovawart ring in hall 5 ring 28 from 12.30/1pm onwards dressed all in black


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

So jealous of everyone :lol:

Def going to be there next year :thumbsup:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

We are setting off around 5am! My husband is staying at home so I don't have the walk the delinquents before I leave! 

Lots of road closures  Wish I'd booked the train!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> We are setting off around 5am! My husband is staying at home so I don't have the walk the delinquents before I leave!
> 
> Lots of road closures  Wish I'd booked the train!


The road closures (if you are talking about the ones near the NEC) Shouldnt affect you. They are night closures and by the time you approach the NEC they will have reopened about an hour earlier.

It should be fine xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> The road closures (if you are talking about the ones near the NEC) Shouldnt affect you. They are night closures and by the time you approach the NEC they will have reopened about an hour earlier.
> 
> It should be fine xx


saw those posted on FB, they didn't actually say they were night closures. Didn't think they'd affect us anyway as we're going M1, M69 and then just a short way down M6


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> The road closures (if you are talking about the ones near the NEC) Shouldnt affect you. They are night closures and by the time you approach the NEC they will have reopened about an hour earlier.
> 
> It should be fine xx


Ohh when they were posted on FB it just said closures, didn't mention what time

We are :

A19
A1(M)
M42

I believe ( I'm not the driver!) :lol:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Ohh when they were posted on FB it just said closures, didn't mention what time
> 
> We are :
> 
> ...


you'll be fine then


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Leaving Bath at 5:30am, my sister will hate me when I bound in on Thursday morning like its Christmas Day! 

Gonna miss my 2 but they are staying with my OH (and my SORN car) as its his week off, so when I leave for work tomorrow morning I wont see them til Sunday evening  I'll more than make it up to them with treats and goodies, but still


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Izzy is booked in with our dog boarder. We'll drop her off on our way down on Thursday night (staying in a hotel near the NEC on Thursday night), we're at Crufts Friday then making our way home on Friday evening (slowly, stopping off to see some friends who live in Brum and have just had a baby). We'll pick Izzy up on Saturday morning. 

I feel a bit guilty as she's only been home for 12 days after having 2 weeks with the boarder while we were in Hong Kong but she loves going there and will have lots of lovely treats waiting for when she gets home!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> So jealous of everyone :lol:
> 
> Def going to be there next year :thumbsup:


I'm going next year too 

Will just have to make do with watching it on t.v this year


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup you'll be fine

The full list. 
THERE are road closures in the West Midlands area which may affect journeys to and from the NEC during Crufts.

The Highways Agency has released the following details:

· M42 junction 6 (NEC junction), carriageway works.

The southbound exit slip will be closed from March 2-7 between 10pm and 5am. A diversion route will be signposted.

· M42 junction 2 to 3, carriageway works.

The northbound carriageway will be closed from March 2-6 between 10pm and 6am. A diversion route will be signposted.

· M42-M5 junction 4 to M42 junction 2, carriageway works.

The northbound carriageway will be closed from March 4-5 between 9pm and 6am. A diversion route will be signposted.

· M5 junction 4, carriageway works.

The north and southbound carriageway will be closed from March 2-8 between 9pm and 6am. A diversion route will be signposted.

· M6 junction 13 to 12, carriageway works.

The southbound carriageway will be closed from March 2-7 between 10pm and 6am 2 March. A diversion route will be signposted or the M6 toll bypasses these works.

Kennel Club secretary Caroline Kisko said: "The Highways Agency has released information about road closures that may affect the journeys of Crufts exhibitors so we would advise anyone travelling via these routes to consider planning an alternate route to minimise inconvenience.

The full list is available at Traffic information - Highways Agency.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My dad is coming to sit the remaining four dogs. 
I have already bagged and frozen their food ready. 
Willow has many a kong stuffed and ready too. 
He has a sheet of instructions too.
It is worth noting that he has done this before lol.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Yup you'll be fine
> 
> The full list.
> THERE are road closures in the West Midlands area which may affect journeys to and from the NEC during Crufts.
> ...


and i have no idea if that effects us driving from donny, lol. my darling oh has kindly volunteered to drive me and my friends even though we are all drivers and have our own cars :lol: i've fot my sister stopping over from friday night to animal sit.

think we're setting off about seven in the morning, so hopefully will arrive before ten. i can't wait


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm only about 40 mins from Birmingham so I'm going with friends on Sunday. 
We're leaving about 8 ish. Hopefully hubby will walk dogs. 

Quite looking forward to it,


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm really tempted to book tickets for tomorrow too, I usually always go on the first day but couldn't this year as it's too long to leave puppy all day, but if I went for just the morning or afternoon I'd be ok. I think 3 days would be too much this year though. Don't know what to do :/


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> I'm really tempted to book tickets for tomorrow too, I usually always go on the first day but couldn't this year as it's too long to leave puppy all day, but if I went for just the morning or afternoon I'd be ok. I think 3 days would be too much this year though. Don't know what to do :/


DO IT ALLLLLLLLLLLL!!!

No point asking me, I'm a bad influence.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

tattoogirl73 said:


> and i have no idea if that effects us driving from donny, lol. my darling oh has kindly volunteered to drive me and my friends even though we are all drivers and have our own cars :lol: i've fot my sister stopping over from friday night to animal sit.
> 
> think we're setting off about seven in the morning, so hopefully will arrive before ten. i can't wait


In a short answer no.

You will just be affected by the usual Crufts traffic upon arrival

have a lovely time
xx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Ohh that's a bugger about the road closures. No idea if they'll affect us, will get hubby to look tonight.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> I'm really tempted to book tickets for tomorrow too, I usually always go on the first day but couldn't this year as it's too long to leave puppy all day, but if I went for just the morning or afternoon I'd be ok. I think 3 days would be too much this year though. Don't know what to do :/


Yes go tomorrow aswell .... You can go round and price everything up for us all and then report back lol


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahhhh! I never thought I'd be able to join in this thread but here I am! I'm going on Saturday!!!   
Won tickets this morning through a fb giveaway - I'm so chuffed!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Argent said:


> Ahhhh! I never thought I'd be able to join in this thread but here I am! I'm going on Saturday!!!
> Won tickets this morning through a fb giveaway - I'm so chuffed!!!!


Congrats !


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Yes go tomorrow aswell .... You can go round and price everything up for us all and then report back lol


Hmm I'm not sure, it's extra petrol & parking that I shouldn't really be spending! 
It's tempting though lol


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> In a short answer no.
> 
> You will just be affected by the usual Crufts traffic upon arrival
> 
> ...


thanks vicki  good luck with the showing. sorry i won't get to see you again on the discovery stand.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Hmm I'm not sure, it's extra petrol & parking that I shouldn't really be spending!
> It's tempting though lol


I know what you mean, wish I was going tomorrow (going Saturday) am so excited !


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Not long to gooooooooo 

I am SO excited - i'm in bed now and probably should be sleeping as i'm up in about 5 hours but I can't see very much sleep happening tonight! 

I'm still not sure if we'll be there on Friday or not, I don't mind either way - it's either a day without the dog to do shopping, or a day at home with the dogs chilling, so either way I don't really mind. Then Saturday is the big day when we're in the ring, and Sunday we're back to Discover Dogs again! I'll be bloomin sick of the place by the end of Sunday :lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm planning on making the very most of DD - can anyone tell me what to expect? I know there's over 200 breeds but are there any tips on how to tackle a hall that big and busy? I've got a few breeds on my must-meet list but I'm sure I'll be distracted here there and everywhere!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Argent said:


> I'm planning on making the very most of DD - can anyone tell me what to expect? I know there's over 200 breeds but are there any tips on how to tackle a hall that big and busy? I've got a few breeds on my must-meet list but I'm sure I'll be distracted here there and everywhere!


Well, this is our breed stand ready for tomorrow:










All the stands pretty much look like that, for some of the giant breeds they're double sized, all the groups (Gundogs, Terriers, Hounds etc) are all together, and if you look up above the booths, you'll see signs hovering over the area where each group is located. From there, each breed in the group is in alphabetical order so you should be able to find your breeds fairly easily 

If there are any breeds you are really serious about meeting and talking about, you might have to shove your way in front of those just there to pet the cute dogs, i've stood and waited for ages for people to shift out of my way before now  and also make sure you have your questions ready, i'm really good at thinking of loads of questions AFTER i've walked away, and been totally blank at the time 

Don't worry too much about taking photos, but of course it is always polite to ask first, especially if the owner is at eye level with the dog (say the dog is on the table or the owner is sat down) as I sometimes feel a bit awkward behind the stand if people just start snapping away with their phones or whatever lol 

Other than that, just enjoy it, and take your time! The earlier you get there the better, so that it is quieter. We have to be there tomorrow from 9am, so I am guessing that's when it starts. If the stand is really busy, just keep wandering past until you can get near it, and if the dogs aren't there - they may have just gone for a toilet break (or might even have nipped down to the show ring) so give it 5 or 10 minutes and try going back again


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG today, it here!!! I'm just waiting for my lift


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

On our way now! Very excited


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

If anyone going today has a spare few mins and find themselves in hall 1 shopping, could I cheekily ask if they could note down the offers on the fish skins. 

Fish4dogs - hall 1, stand 188

Skippers - hall 1, stand 154


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> If anyone going today has a spare few mins and find themselves in hall 1 shopping, could I cheekily ask if they could note down the offers on the fish skins.
> 
> Fish4dogs - hall 1, stand 188
> 
> Skippers - hall 1, stand 154


Will do  xx


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Am very jealous of you all, have a lovely day!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Two more sleeps!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Good luck everyone, I'll be watching on the youtube livestreaming if it wants to actually work.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hope you all have a lovely day & best of luck to all those with entered dogs


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Hope you all have fun today! Wish I was there already so excited


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Enjoy your day everyone, and good luck.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Sixstar the new hungry hector are on the Betty Miller stand


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Is it just me that's this sad? I've got the live streaming up as well as other pages. The agility took a 15 minute break so I've just been watching this lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sams and Ellas Mum said:


> Will do  xx


Thank you so much 



SixStar said:


> Two more sleeps!!


for me too .....sooooooooo excited !!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Nataliee said:


> Sixstar the new hungry hector are on the Betty Miller stand


Thanks very much! Looking forward to trying them out (well, not me personally, you understand!)


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

CRUFTS TOMORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come on 1:30 I need to get back to Bath and get in the proper Crufts build up!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Btw, can anyone reccomend a good harness I can buy there for my 2 that wont rub under their arms, is good for dogs who swim and get mucky a lot and isnt too chunky?

I got them JK9 ones last year and had a whole variety of harnesses over the years, something thats soft but practical


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

If anyone wants to bring me back a load of salmon oil it would be much obliged :lol:


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> If anyone wants to bring me back a load of salmon oil it would be much obliged :lol:


Mariners choice have 50% off salmon oil over crufts weekend online


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

rachelholmes said:


> Mariners choice have 50% off salmon oil over crufts weekend online


Oooh!! *goes to to website*

Thank you!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rachelholmes said:


> Mariners choice have 50% off salmon oil over crufts weekend online


Was just coming to post the same, as just seen the offer on FB


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've been spending my day off watching live on Youtube so far, waiting very nervously and impatiently for my tickets to arrive!!! I know they were posted out by 3pm yesterday, and I have all tomorrow for them to come too but I can't help being so antsy til they get here >.< I'm so excited, I can't waiiitttt!!!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

damn got all excited to watch some live streaming and its on a break until 13.55 which is pretty much the end of my lunch break


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't view the live stream yet  But does anyone what time the group judging is this evening?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I can't view the live stream yet  But does anyone what time the group judging is this evening?


18:50!

Goodness Breed Winners must have to stay late!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm at work but I've watched live streaming on and off all day 
Loved the agility and enjoyed some of the freestyle routines


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Right I'm going next year!. I only really want to go for the shopping  of course seeing so many lovely dogs will be nice.
I have tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday off but not for crufts. Hopefully next year I will have those days off as well.
Hope we get to see the goodies you managed to get 
Hope everyone going to crufts has fun, and good luck to those showing/competing.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> If anyone going today has a spare few mins and find themselves in hall 1 shopping, could I cheekily ask if they could note down the offers on the fish skins.
> 
> Fish4dogs - hall 1, stand 188
> 
> Skippers - hall 1, stand 154


On my way back! Will write a list of my haul when i get home.

If I remember right Fish4Dogs treats 2kg for £25
Skippers 2kg for £22

I bought mariners choice. Their fish bites are 2kg for £15 and fishcake things are 2kg for £20. They also had some really big fish treats and I think they might also be 2kg for £20.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh also I discovered a new stand today. Fisherman's Daughter. Got speaking to the man that was working on it and apparently he was the man that used to do Fish4dogs and does Angell Petco, that's the reason Angell Petco aren't there. They didn't have kgs of offers but they were doing 3 bags of treats for £10 and some complete food offers. I bought their oil (one with seaweed in the silver bottle that's on Angell Petco site) 3 bottles for £25.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm desperately trying to time stuff I need to do today around watching the stuff on the live stream that I'm interested in :lol:


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> On my way back! Will write a list of my haul when i get home.
> 
> If I remember right Fish4Dogs treats 2kg for £25
> Skippers 2kg for £22
> ...


Thank you ! 

Are the Mariners fish bites the little squares ?



CavalierOwner said:


> Oh also I discovered a new stand today. Fisherman's Daughter. Got speaking to the man that was working on it and apparently he was the man that used to do Fish4dogs and does Angell Petco, that's the reason Angell Petco aren't there. They didn't have kgs of offers but they were doing 3 bags of treats for £10 and some complete food offers. I bought their oil (one with seaweed in the silver bottle that's on Angell Petco site) 3 bottles for £25.


Good price the salmon oil, if its the same stuff.

Bit weird though - that the same people would go to Crufts under a different name. You would think if they were paying for a stand they would just go under Angell Petco as they are well known at least.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Are the Mariners fish bites the little squares ?
> 
> ...


Yes they are the little square ones. The fishcakes are little round ones which they have in two flavours. Fish and potato 2kg for £15, the other is a mixture of a few different fish 2kg for £20.

No idea why, but it's deffo that same oil  if you look at Angell Petco website the pic of the bottle has the Fisherman's Daughter logo at the top. It's £13 a bottle on there hmy:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't know whether anyone is knowledagble in this area, but you know in Flyball, well, the dogs always seem so...manic and noisy! Does this make them more neurotic to live with do you think? Like, in my head I have it that this adrenaline fuelled frenxy may well encouyrage similar behaviour in day to day life. But I'm probably totally wrong. Just something I've always wondered about. 

Also, the way in which the handlers hold the dogs is interesting - via their scruff, round their back legs, hanging by their harness in some cases! In any other training activity I wonder how well that kind of handling would be tolerated.

Not that I'm moaning understand! Just curious. I can see the dogs totally adore the sport


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Not long to go now 
Is anyone else booked on any lectures tomorrow?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I don't know whether anyone is knowledagble in this area, but you know in Flyball, well, the dogs always seem so...manic and noisy! Does this make them more neurotic to live with do you think? Like, in my head I have it that this adrenaline fuelled frenxy may well encouyrage similar behaviour in day to day life. But I'm probably totally wrong. Just something I've always wondered about.
> 
> Also, the way in which the handlers hold the dogs is interesting - via their scruff, round their back legs, hanging by their harness in some cases! In any other training activity I wonder how well that kind of handling would be tolerated.
> 
> Not that I'm moaning understand! Just curious. I can see the dogs totally adore the sport


A lot of the dogs at our flyball were perfectly calm and placid at home or in in non flyball situations, just excited when they were in that particular environment.

Re: the holding them. Obviously they need to be off lead while waiting to run but they can be so psyched up that it's difficult to handle them, Daisy would often be rearing on her back legs while she waited for her turn, while I held the handle on her harness. Given the consequences if hyped up dogs started running loose, it's important to have a firm hold of them! The BFA does have rules about how they are handled though.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Dug out the rule book



> Control of Dogs - Dogs may wear a collar and/or close fitting harness. No hanging parts will be allowed that are liable to flap around when the dogs are racing.
> Whenever possible, dogs should have all four feet on the ground. At no time should they be dragged around by their collar or harness with any of their feet off the ground. For the dogs safety, should dog tags on the collar be too loose, the handler may be asked to remove the tag or collar.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for answering Fluffster. Knowing my luck it would work the opposite way for me and Cash would end up like a total nutcase at home too or on walks after his ball etc  I would imagine some dogs are so adrenaline fuelled that that maybe spills into reactivity towards the other dogs too?

And I understand having to hold your dog tightly, just seeing some of the handling on the live stream and wondered. The same with some of the agility when the dogs are placed into position by their scruff/back etc.. Just seems uncomfortable, although I'm sure being so pumped up the dogs don't bat an eyelid


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Thanks for answering Fluffster. Knowing my luck it would work the opposite way for me and Cash would end up like a total nutcase at home too or on walks after his ball etc  I would imagine some dogs are so adrenaline fuelled that that maybe spills into reactivity towards the other dogs too?
> 
> And I understand having to hold your dog tightly, just seeing some of the handling on the live stream and wondered. The same with some of the agility when the dogs are placed into position by their scruff/back etc.. Just seems uncomfortable, although I'm sure being so pumped up the dogs don't bat an eyelid


What I actually found is that some of the "dog aggressive" dogs actually did really well because they were so focussed on the task in hand, the other dogs weren't an issue. There was one severely DA dog at our flyball, who was walked with a yellow ribbon, but actually when the races were taking place, she was utterly focussed and happy to stand right beside other dogs. It was only in the training sessions when there was standing around that she would get really reactive and have to be kept away from the others.

We did have to stop though after a dog on our own team went for Daisy during a competition last year, and threw her up into the air. Daisy is a sensitive dog and this really upset her, she became terrified to go in ring again, even peeing herself  so we stopped, which was a real shame as she was fab. I think if I was going to do it again with a different dog, I would be a lot more selective and speak up about my dog running with certain other dogs, because when there's that much adrenaline and the added mix of balls and resource issues in there, there is the potential for nastiness.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I don't know whether anyone is knowledagble in this area, but you know in Flyball, well, the dogs always seem so...manic and noisy! Does this make them more neurotic to live with do you think? Like, in my head I have it that this adrenaline fuelled frenxy may well encouyrage similar behaviour in day to day life. But I'm probably totally wrong. Just something I've always wondered about.
> 
> Also, the way in which the handlers hold the dogs is interesting - via their scruff, round their back legs, hanging by their harness in some cases! In any other training activity I wonder how well that kind of handling would be tolerated.
> 
> Not that I'm moaning understand! Just curious. I can see the dogs totally adore the sport


I know plenty of agility dogs that get just as excited as flyball dogs. They start going crazy while queuing for their run and you can often see the really noisy dogs running in the ring while barking mad. That's just adrenaline. Doesn't mean that they are constantly fueled by it though!

To be honest, not sure how else you would hold such an excited dog right before his run? You can't really go and calm him down because he still needs that excitement. In a similar principle you can regularly find agility handlers hype up their dogs with tugs and other toys right before the run. You don't want to get the dog to settle and calm down. You want to keep him focused but still excited. And when the dog is focused on his task/ goal he will be excited about it and not as prone to be distracted by environment.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> I know plenty of agility dogs that get just as excited as flyball dogs. They start going crazy while queuing for their run and you can often see the really noisy dogs running in the ring while barking mad. That's just adrenaline. Doesn't mean that they are constantly fueled by it though!
> 
> To be honest, not sure how else you would hold such an excited dog right before his run? You can't really go and calm him down because he still needs that excitement. In a similar principle you can regularly find agility handlers hype up their dogs with tugs and other toys right before the run. You don't want to get the dog to settle and calm down. You want to keep him focused but still excited. And when the dog is focused on his task/ goal he will be excited about it and not as prone to be distracted by environment.


I understand holding your dog by the harness ( and know that many don't wear collars because of the risk of getting caught up on the obstacles ) I think it's just the grabbing and sometimes even physically moving their dog in this manner ,by the scruff/back. Like I said the dogs don't seem fazed one way or the other but it was something I'd always wondered about.

I guess the dogs come to understand that training time = fun time and hence they being able to distinguish between that environment and 'down time' at home. Those dogs just look so pumped up it's hard to think of them as having an off switch lol, but I'm sure they do, as you say


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Fluffster I remember reading about Daisy and her anxiety after that incident  I think that's understandable she would lose the enthusiasm for the sport. That's kind of what I meant though, not DA dogs particularly, but just being that fuelled up can cause potential reactions that perhaps in everyday life the dog wouldn't demonstrate. It's just a really adrenaline filled sport as you say.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yes they are the little square ones. The fishcakes are little round ones which they have in two flavours. Fish and potato 2kg for £15, the other is a mixture of a few different fish 2kg for £20.
> 
> No idea why, but it's deffo that same oil  if you look at Angell Petco website the pic of the bottle has the Fisherman's Daughter logo at the top. It's £13 a bottle on there hmy:


Mine love the fishcake from mariners (I call them cookies) I watch online for their "broken biscuits" offer. £7.50 a kg and quite often they are almost whole. I buy 4kg at a time to get free delivery.

Does the oil have a pump ? I'm trying to stay away from non pump ones as so messy! got a trial size of a pump bottled one from zooplus the other week, sooooo much easier.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Mine love the fishcake from mariners (I call them cookies) I watch online for their "broken biscuits" offer. £7.50 a kg and quite often they are almost whole. I buy 4kg at a time to get free delivery.
> 
> Does the oil have a pump ? I'm trying to stay away from non pump ones as so messy! got a trial size of a pump bottled one from zooplus the other week, sooooo much easier.


Fishcakes have thumbs up from my dogs. 

Yes they have a pump I am also staying away from non pump bottles. No matter how careful you are it goes everywhere.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this Mabel who's made the news
Dogs arrive for first day of 2015 Crufts show | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I managed to completely forget this was on .

I like the chessie and Merlin of course, it's his owner anyway.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Enjoyed the day but definetly glad we avoided the weekend. Got some grooming brushes 4 for a tenner and some treats.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwh Mabel looks adorable!!! Gutted you're not going to be there with her on Saturday - I'd have come for a fuss!

Laughing at the silly people in the comments though - do they not realise the onesies and snoods are to protect the hairy spaniels' coats? 

My tickets arrived earlier, I'm so relieved as I booked the train tickets yesterday! Been glued to youtube all day


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The Youtube comments on the livestream are somewhat entertaining! 

Not many liking the Lab at all!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The lab and golden looked fat, the spinone too . 

Go Merlin  he always looks like he's having fun.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> The lab and golden looked fat, the spinone too .
> 
> Go Merlin  he always looks like he's having fun.


I think quite a few do to be honest including Merlin.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

The Lab in the gamekeepers competition earlier was absolutely gorgeous, proper athletic. It's amazing how they can vary so widely between show and working type!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww no spoilers please! Gundog judging not been on the telly yet.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> I think quite a few do to be honest including Merlin.


Yes however he does have a lot more coat than the retrievers it's harder to tell.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Yes however he does have a lot more coat than the retrievers it's harder to tell.


That's true. It can be hard to tell sometimes with the longer coated breeds as you say. But he does look quite heavy set.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the bond between the winner and their handler


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Lab wasn't as bad as last year but still far too heavy imo! Lovely temperament however. So glad the FCR won, although I loved the Pointer too.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I love the bond between the winner and their handler


Same! Am happy with that result and the way in which it held it's own rosette was really cute too. Made me smile


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Perhaps we could have another 'Crufts Results' thread for those following the live feed throughout the day? Gundog judging not been on the telly yet but now know who got it - and those who don't want to know until they see it on the TV could avoid the result thread?


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Perhaps we could have another 'Crufts Results' thread for those following the live feed throughout the day? Gundog judging not been on the telly yet but now know who got it - and those who don't want to know until they see it on the TV could avoid the result thread?


I was just thinking the same, I missed the gundog judging on the live stream and was hoping to avoid spoilers until the TV coverage gets to it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It might be a good idea, I was trying not to name the group winners until the judging was on tv.

Just catching up on bits I missed earlier. The ykc handlers are amazing and there's a Buster clone running


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Perhaps we could have another 'Crufts Results' thread for those following the live feed throughout the day? Gundog judging not been on the telly yet but now know who got it - and those who don't want to know until they see it on the TV could avoid the result thread?


Good idea as havent Managed to watch any yet.


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

Westie mum these are the prices the man at skippers wrote down. He also said if you want to order the complete food for crufts prices at home, email them that you spoke to them at crufts and they will honour the price.


----------



## Sams and Ellas Mum (Feb 3, 2015)

And this one too xx


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I don't know whether anyone is knowledagble in this area, but you know in Flyball, well, the dogs always seem so...manic and noisy! Does this make them more neurotic to live with do you think? Like, in my head I have it that this adrenaline fuelled frenxy may well encouyrage similar behaviour in day to day life. But I'm probably totally wrong. Just something I've always wondered about.
> 
> Also, the way in which the handlers hold the dogs is interesting - via their scruff, round their back legs, hanging by their harness in some cases! In any other training activity I wonder how well that kind of handling would be tolerated.
> 
> Not that I'm moaning understand! Just curious. I can see the dogs totally adore the sport


I pick my boy up by the scruff at times, mostly when we're working on a pheasant shoot, it's the easiest and safest way to get him over a barbed wire fence. I've been picking him up by the scruff (while supporting his back end) all his life and he doesn't even bat an eye lid. Once I absentmindedly went to pick up mums dog a jack russel x shih tzu by her scruff, I can't remember the reason but she yelped, I dropped her right away and gave her a cuddle. When they're pups their mum might carry them by their scruff, if you carry that on when you take them home then they just seem to get used to it.

I personally wasn't keen on the lab or some of the others, far too heavy.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> I will come and say hi to Mabel on Sunday.
> I might say it's me. Depending on how brave I am.


awww yeah come and see Mabel, and don't be afraid to make yourself known  we don't bite! 



Nataliee said:


> Is this Mabel who's made the news
> Dogs arrive for first day of 2015 Crufts show | Daily Mail Online


Hahah yes it is! They took her photo on the way in first thing this morning - I didn't know they were from the Fail but they were stood right by the entrance snapping people as they came through the doors so there wasn't really any avoiding them! She's also in the Telegraph - and on the KC's Instagram!



Argent said:


> Awwwh Mabel looks adorable!!! Gutted you're not going to be there with her on Saturday - I'd have come for a fuss!
> 
> Laughing at the silly people in the comments though - do they not realise the onesies and snoods are to protect the hairy spaniels' coats?
> 
> My tickets arrived earlier, I'm so relieved as I booked the train tickets yesterday! Been glued to youtube all day


Mabel will be there on Saturday - she'll be showing  so if you find the Manchester Terrier ring (Hall 1, I forget what ring but we're pretty much under one of the big screens, near where you go towards the arena!), just come and see if you can see her


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sams and Ellas Mum said:


> Westie mum these are the prices the man at skippers wrote down. He also said if you want to order the complete food for crufts prices at home, email them that you spoke to them at crufts and they will honour the price.





Sams and Ellas Mum said:


> And this one too xx


Thank you so much, much appreciated  it's so handy to know prices beforehand so you don't end up buying from the first stall and then see it loads cheaper a few stalls later .... Done that so many times places lol

Hope you enjoyed your day and managed to buy a few nice bits !


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

> Mabel will be there on Saturday - she'll be showing  so if you find the Manchester Terrier ring (Hall 1, I forget what ring but we're pretty much under one of the big screens, near where you go towards the arena!), just come and see if you can see her


Awesome! I'll try and make my way over there to catch a glimpse!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been up since 5'oclock - I'm so excited & I only live 25 mins away!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

fernlady said:


> I've been up since 5'oclock - I'm so excited & I only live 25 mins away!


I woke up about 5am but manged to stay in bed until 5.30am now I'm up I don't know what to do with myself.

I'm about the same 25 miles away, meeting a friend and going on the train.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> I've been up since 5'oclock - I'm so excited & I only live 25 mins away!





Happy Paws said:


> I woke up about 5am but manged to stay in bed until 5.30am now I'm up I don't know what to do with myself.
> 
> I'm about the same 25 miles away, meeting a friend and going on the train.


Enjoy your day today !

One more sleep for me and i am sooooooooooo excited


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Have fun everyone today! I would have loved to have gone and seen the Smooths especially.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Have fun everyone I wish I was there


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I went yesterday and loved it but it was somewhat overwhelming as it was at least 3 or 4 times the size of anything I have been to before, I decided if I ever get chance to go again that it wont be at the weekend, I knew it would be busy but it went way beyond my expectations. They certainly don't call crufts the biggest dog show for nothing, I swear we got lost in the trade stands several times and I'm sure we missed loads of things too 

We went to discover dogs and I tried to meet Mable the Manchester but every time I strolled past there were loads of people there. I spoke to a few other people at the breed stands though who were on the whole very helpful and I'm really glad I had chance to learn a bit about the dogs, there was one I tried to speak to though who basically ignored me every time I tried to speak to them and went to everyone else...not sure what I did wrong. I wanted to see the Hovawarts too but they wasn't in the stand the first time we passed by and I couldn't find the stand again after that. 

I didn't get to see much showing at all so was hoping to watch it on TV after but I had missed it all by time I got home.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Live player has broke for me


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just dropped Oz and Harvey at the kennels. We go very early tomorrow morning so they had to go in today, and wanted them to have the day there to get used to things before being left overnight. Picking them up Monday and missing them madly already, god knows how people kennel dogs on a regular basis! Very odd without them here.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm going tomorrow , early start of a tedious train journey. Hubby is dog sitting , I went with a friend last year and loved it so much , met Tango's breeder and must have made a good impression because she rehomed one of her retired bitches to me in August ! ( that's Reena)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

Crufts your live stream is broken.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't wait until Sunday......not yet made a list though. :eek6: May try and have a sneak peek at Mable if I can squeeze in. 

Loved loved loved watching the live stream yesterday. Those 4 whippets were adorable :001_tt1: Also loved the Gundog displays. 

Hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

When is the abc agility on? I can't seem to see the programme


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I am absolutely gutted. I was meant to be showing on Sunday but Starla will be on day 17/18 of her season, it may be okay but I am not prepared to risk it, her safety is my first priority, there will be other shows.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I am absolutely gutted. I was meant to be showing on Sunday but Starla will be on day 17/18 of her season, it may be okay but I am not prepared to risk it, her safety is my first priority, there will be other shows.


has she gone through the phases and stopped bleeding?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> has she gone through the phases and stopped bleeding?


She has stopped bleeding and wants to rut everything in sight.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Just dropped Oz and Harvey at the kennels. We go very early tomorrow morning so they had to go in today, and wanted them to have the day there to get used to things before being left overnight. Picking them up Monday and missing them madly already, god knows how people kennel dogs on a regular basis! Very odd without them here.


They'll be fine . Weird when they aren't at home isn't it. When I drop mine to the groomers they are gone a few hours and the house is so quiet without them, am always glad when it's time to collect them !



Firedog said:


> I am absolutely gutted. I was meant to be showing on Sunday but Starla will be on day 17/18 of her season, it may be okay but I am not prepared to risk it, her safety is my first priority, there will be other shows.


For what it's worth, I think you're doing the first thing. As well as you know your own dog, you never know how someone else's dog may react to her.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got back, It gets busier & busier every year, found it very stressful but got what I wanted & got out! 
When I first started going I went all 4 days, couldn't cope with that now


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Just got back, It gets busier & busier every year, found it very stressful but got what I wanted & got out!
> When I first started going I went all 4 days, couldn't cope with that now


Pretty packed today ?

Hope you managed some good buys


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Pretty packed today ?
> 
> Hope you managed some good buys


It was indeed! Filled my trolley, dogs are now very happy!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm watching the Junior Warrant final!!

All so gorgeous!! Especially the malamute, borzoi, buhund and keeshond.

BUT the irish wolfhound is STUNNING!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> It was indeed! Filled my trolley, dogs are now very happy


Can see why the dogs are happy 

Oh I see you got the new salmon skins from Mariners with the seaweed, do you remember how much they were ?

*must remember to hunt for the hungry hector treats* mine love the mutton buttons but not sure if they stopped making them as not seen them anywhere for ages.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Can see why the dogs are happy
> 
> Oh I see you got the new salmon skins from Mariners with the seaweed, do you remember how much they were ?
> 
> *must remember to hunt for the hungry hector treats* mine love the mutton buttons but not sure if they stopped making them as not seen them anywhere for ages.


Think it was £12 for 1kg bag, £20 for 2kg. Looks like it's £25 for 1kg online! Definitely not worth £25

Hungry hector are in hall 1 and hall 3 I think


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The wolfhound in jw looks so small but I suppose she still has a lot of growing to do. I love the airedale


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Can see why the dogs are happy
> 
> Oh I see you got the new salmon skins from Mariners with the seaweed, do you remember how much they were ?
> 
> *must remember to hunt for the hungry hector treats* mine love the mutton buttons but not sure if they stopped making them as not seen them anywhere for ages.


I paid 3.00 for a small bag of salmon skins from FFD & I definitely saw the Hungry Hector stand.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Nataliee said:


> It was indeed! Filled my trolley, dogs are now very happy!


How do you post big pictures? Mine always end up as thumbnails!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very happy with the dog that won jw  the keeshond was fun too


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ohmygoodness! Teaseltail pug in JW! I'm after a Teaseltail - very heartening to see her trotting about the ring without breaking into panting  Really hope they're on the DD stand, I'd love to talk to their breeder ><


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

That was a happy airdale!! Bring on the working and pastoral judging! I'll be routing for the rottie and smooth collie!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nataliee said:


> Think it was £12 for 1kg bag, £20 for 2kg. Looks like it's £25 for 1kg online! Definitely not worth £25
> 
> Hungry hector are in hall 1 and hall 3 I think


Thanks 

For £12 I might grab a bag - seen them advertised before but didn't want to pay £25 when I go through 1kg a month !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> How do you post big pictures? Mine always end up as thumbnails!


Load them onto photbucket first and then post image code


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the leonberger and the husky


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im liking the hovie


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Sat at the ring side with Tigerneko watching the show! Loving it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The german pinscher is so sweet. Poor boxer though


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pupcakes said:


> Sat at the ring side with Tigerneko watching the show! Loving it!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

All those huskies!! :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The neo looks better than most


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Love the leonberger


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> The neo looks better than most


I was thinking that too - there was the one last year that was absolutely dripping with extra skin. She's proper solid though! I bet her legs are as thick as mine!

I can't really choose a fav for this group, there's so many stunners!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Look behind the Dobie! We're near the ring entrance! xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pupcakes said:


> Look behind the Dobie! We're near the ring entrance! xxx


You should have made a sign :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

That husky is really wierd looking


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hahah! We should have! We're on the front row just next to the big white and green entrance! Look at the Malamute and you'll see us behind! Hi PFs!xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pupcakes said:


> Hahah! We should have! We're on the front row just next to the big white and green entrance! Look at the Malamute and you'll see us behind! Hi PFs!xxx


They aren't showing it enough and camera too far :lol: Not sure if I saw you guys or not


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The leo is amazing but shortlisting the dog that was so nervous


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

YES! My two faves in the final 8 on 1st and 2nd


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I was very happy about group 2, the husky looked a bit odd. More working lines maybe?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I was very happy about group 2, the husky looked a bit odd. More working lines maybe?


Me too 

Husky's head was tiny - looks weird

My fave group up now!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Beauceron <3
Cattle dog <3
Smoothie <3
Vallhund <3
Lappy <3
Heeler <3

That old english shepherd is so cool

Sammy looks good.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the vallhund pastoral dogs aren't really my thing. The komondor is always fun to watch though.

The malinois isn't happy


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I like the vallhund pastoral dogs aren't really my thing. The komondor is always fun to watch though.
> 
> The malinois isn't happy


Ah working and pastoral are my fave! the aussie was nice.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dog snaps at handler- showing a touch of alertness


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor GSD. Hate the sloped back


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't like the gsd that maremma is stunning though. The little heeler just looks like a troublemaker  he does have terror in him i suppose


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The gsd looked so uncontrolled when she moved 

I loved the group 2 dog's reaction poor handler though :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

I've got crufts on the tv now after persuading sky to work.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I love the flatcoat, my favorite for bis so far!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely winners of the group's tonight! (No Spoilers haha)

Early start for us on Sunday. 4.30 alarm!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Case packed and in the hall, alarm set for 5.30 to out the door by half 6. Just a teensy bit excited  

I missed the More4 programme but just saw the Malamute won on the recap, he looked like a sweetie. Chuffed with the Beardie, my nan had a lovely one when I was a child so very close to my heart.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

I'm watching on sky+ so a bit behind. 

Poor Boxer getting pulled by the chops and the Belgian being held by the side of its face too, definitely nervous. 

Doesn't look good I have to say when viewing. 

Some gorgeous dogs though. 

My Kyla looks very similar to a Beauceron. 

Haven't been to Crufts since 2004, must get my ass in gear and get over again sometime, only problem with flying is trying to get all your purchases home.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

What a day!! 

Unfortunately missed the group judging both live and on the TV as we didn't leave the NEC until 5pm. 

Have loads of goodies! and am totally spent out. Not a penny left of the money I took along


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Watching it now, feel quite upset actually.
All three of the Belgian shepherds so nervous, that poor Malinois 
The closer I watch the more tense so many of these dogs seem. 
Whale eyes, tense mouths and bodies, pinned ears, I am seeing crufts in a whole new light.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sparkle22 said:


> Watching it now, feel quite upset actually.
> All three of the Belgian shepherds so nervous, that poor Malinois
> The closer I watch the more tense so many of these dogs seem.
> Whale eyes, tense mouths and bodies, pinned ears, I am seeing crufts in a whole new light.


The terv was the calmest of them but even then  and why wasn't the mal thrown out when he snapped at the handler?

There were a lot of happy dogs as well though.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Have to agree with a few other comments, a lot of the dogs tonight seemed very unsettled. 

I can't say I'd be willing to put my dog through something like that (not that I've ever been interested in showing). 

All the people, noise, lights etc must confuse even the best.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Case packed and in the hall, alarm set for 5.30 to out the door by half 6. Just a teensy bit excited
> 
> I missed the More4 programme but just saw the Malamute won on the recap, he looked like a sweetie. Chuffed with the Beardie, my nan had a lovely one when I was a child so very close to my heart.


Hope you manage to sleep tonight !

Am still trying to decide whether to get there for 9 or before lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, did see a couple of uncomfortable looking dogs around the ring today. Tails right in, refusing to move etc. It is a daunting environment though so I can understand general nerves. If the dog is encouraged on and seems to improve it's all good. But when they're clearly struggling you'd think the owners/handlers would withdraw the poor dog.

Does anyone know whether you can watch catch up of Crufts on 4od? Or repeats online anywhere? I'm gutted I missed the live streaming judging as I like how they go into more detail before the edit on TV.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yeah, did see a couple of uncomfortable looking dogs around the ring today. Tails right in, refusing to move etc. It is a daunting environment though so I can understand general nerves. If the dog is encouraged on and seems to improve it's all good. But when they're clearly struggling you'd think the owners/handlers would withdraw the poor dog.
> 
> Does anyone know whether you can watch catch up of Crufts on 4od? Or repeats online anywhere? I'm gutted I missed the live streaming judging as I like how they go into more detail before the edit on TV.


The livestreaming videos from today will be up tomorrow, all the main arena from yesterday is up already I think.

Eta on their youtube channel not 4od


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> The livestreaming videos from today will be up tomorrow, all the main arena from yesterday is up already I think.
> 
> Eta on their youtube channel not 4od


Thank you, will keep an eye out tomorrow then. Do you know whether that's full unedited judging? Or a watered down version?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogloverlou said:


> Thank you, will keep an eye out tomorrow then. Do you know whether that's full unedited judging? Or a watered down version?


Judging on the previous years it will be the full judging.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I did LOVE the flat coat, he was such a perfect all rounder and clearly more than happy to be there :thumbsup:

Have to admit none really jumped out at me in the working group, I liked the bullmastiff, but would have liked to see it jump a five bar gate lol 

Quite a few looked a little overweight and nervy this year, more so than I've noticed previously tbh 

Still, good to see lots of positive training and even raw feeding get a mention


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Have fun everyone today! I would have loved to have gone and seen the Smooths especially.


I saw a beautiful smooth who tried to stick it's long nose in my bag and root around for treats!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm desperate to see the Hovawart that got through to group. I watched most of the breed judging today, but had to leave before it ended to continue shopping, so may have missed the winner!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The hovawart bob although not at Crufts they haven't uploaded the photos yet









Beautiful dog


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> The hovawart bob although not at Crufts they haven't uploaded the photos yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Swoon*

A real beauty, yes!

According to a quick Google of his name ( thanks to Crufts website ) he is a dog from France I think and I did see him win his class. Good to see him go on to win BoB.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Hope you manage to sleep tonight !
> 
> Am still trying to decide whether to get there for 9 or before lol


It starts at 7.45 tomorrow!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

After Crufts finished me and my sister went to see Clare Balding on TV and a gentleman who works at the NEC gave her the Crufts trophee to hold!!! He said "quick, quick - don't tell anyone I'm doing this!" And loads of people took a photo of her holding it! 

See you all tomorrow! Just sat in bed relaxing in our beautiful hotel room, flicking through the magazine planning my shopping tomorrow


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Terrors tomorrow I can't wait. And with no work I can actually watch most of it.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I've just finished catching up on the TV coverage after struggling with the live stream this afternoon.

I was quite taken with the bullmastiff in the working group, I'm not normally a massive mastiff fan but I thought he was lovely. Not _entirely_ convinced about the whole clearing a five bar gate though :wink:

I agree that none of the BSDs looked terribly comfortable, that malinois though :nonod: In total contrast though I _loved_ the pyr, gorgeous dog and lovely reaction to his handler :biggrin:

Very much looking forward to hound day tomorrow, my friend is there with Zem's brother and I can't wait to see how he does!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The bullmastiff was nice, the mastiff was a bit heavy though. The big white flock guardians are all majestic dogs but there was just something else about the pyr.

I was quite taken by the little polish breed as well, cute little guy. It looks like they have a fantastic breed club


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Mabel made it into the Metro too? On second glance, that's not her little yellow hat is it? XD 

Crufts 2015: 16 dogs who are better dressed than you are | Metro News


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Did any one watch us?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> Did any one watch us?


Yep I did, admittedly I didn't realise it was you though until now  Thought the display was really well done, lovely to see dogs actually being encouraged to be dogs at Crufts


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> The terv was the calmest of them but even then  and why wasn't the mal thrown out when he snapped at the handler? .


Well out of character for this Mali - I have seen him at a few shows over the years and he is the current breed record holder (26 CCs and counting).


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I had to laugh when they presented the Australian shepherd as a very glamorous breed:laugh:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I had a great day lots of lovely dogs, a few more toys and treats for Dillon. I didn't stay as long as I wanted to, I think it was a bit to much to soon after been ill over Christmas and the start of the year, but at least I made it. :thumbup:


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

fernlady said:


> It starts at 7.45 tomorrow!


On the train now - missed the first one, doors just closing as I was legging it along the platform lol

Should arrive in about ten mins ish ..... Excited !!!!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm ready to go, just waiting for my sister to get ready and we'll be leaving soon!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck everyone today! 

The Lithuanian JH has a nice Papillon.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice to see so many different breeds being so ably handled by the juniors, the last few years it's been mostly aussies and pointers. And that they've just met the dogs is amazing.

Loving those parti poodles in the team


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm at work but sneakily have the live feed on my computer on one window and another window open with Fosse Data, but I am wearing my F5 key out refreshing the page hoping for an update on the whippet results!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally getting to watch the abc from yesterday what an amazing puggle


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the pink staffie :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SpringerHusky said:


> Love the pink staffie :lol:


that dog was great


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We've not long got home after a day showing Peter. We had a discover dogs pass so didn't need to stay untill 4pm we left at 3pm and got home in an hour.

How come even though it was my birthday last week and I saved my present money to spend at crufts I still bought the money home. It was that packed we just couldn't get round. We did however come home with wormers for all the dogs, Monkey Daisy and Teddy chihuahuas have all had new coats OH has had a new coat and a fleece jacket but me I had nothing although my husband has now given Peter to me to show so I suppose I gained a dog to show. (Peter was bought for my husband to show although I do a few opens with him, walk him and feed him his is not mine)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That merle lurcher in flyball


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> That merle lurcher in flyball


I think its stryder a member on here dog. I remember her putting something up last year, they have just won the agility


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd love to have another crack at flyball with the whippets but the only club within a reasonable distance of me train on a day I can't manage :glare:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Omg that leash jerk! no! you can't do that!   Poor Weimy


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh the junior winner bless her.

Yeah that poor weimaraner at least she didn't get pulled out :mad5:

Nice to see a golden win the obedience


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

That Golden Retriever is stunning


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I really like the smooth fox and border.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

That border is _lovely_. Not as keen on the Airedale as I usually am but I can't quite put my finger on why. Love the Irish as well.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The irish is stunning too


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Love the border, smooth, and irish so far.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I really liked the Lakeland and it's not usually a breed that catches my eye.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I really liked the Lakeland and it's not usually a breed that catches my eye.


I forgot the lakeland - another terrier I like.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

That scottie did move lovely! Glad the border got placed.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not happy that handler won although it was a nice dog. Very happy about group 3.

Terrier tails are meant to be strong but there's no need to pick them up by them :frown2:


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Glad the border got placed.


Same, would have loved to have seen them place 1st though!!

Very excited for hounds now :biggrin:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree Nicky. The dog was lovely but the handler was very rough with it IMO and the picking it up by it's tail wasn't good. Ruined it's win for me.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I saw a few handlers pick them up by neck and tail - I didn't like that but I liked the dog - she did prod it abit though before moving.

I'm liking the quite a few hounds - some of them I didn't know.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the ibizan


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I like the ibizan


I like the Podenco too. I also like the Saluki.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I did like that Basenji and these Basset Griffons are lovely.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

bearcub said:


> I did like that Basenji and these Basset Griffons are lovely.


Yes the basenji was lovely. Had a nice sweet expression.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not very happy though.

Not a bad bassett


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> Not a bad bassett


I thought that, they do seem to be gradually improving.

Not a patch on the French bassets though.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

That borzoi :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The working type bassets are stunning

Ugh the smooth dachshunds


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Why am I behind here?? Are yous live streaming?

Smooth fox was robbed!
Poor Dustin :


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Smooth dachshund is. I didn't like the bassett either. poor dogs.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

They've got such lovely heads, I always think it's such a shame the bodies they're attached to.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Smooth dachshund is horrid. I didn't like the bassett either. poor dogs.


The basset is a big improvement on the past which is quite sad


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> The basset is a big improvement on the past which is quite sad


Yes I agree. I still feel sad when I see them though. How I felt yesterday with the GSD.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

The wires are a bit better but with just a bit less length of back and a bit more length of leg they'd all be so much nicer.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The mini wire bob last year was wonderful and from a kennel that does tracking . Would have been nice if one of their dogs had won again


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Beautiful head on that deerhound.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

SingingWhippet said:


> They've got such lovely heads, I always think it's such a shame the bodies they're attached to.


That's what I always think when I see them.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I liked the mini wire.

Deerhound was lovely.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Having a scottie I'm slightly biased at how gorgeous they are but not at all keen on the breed winning Crufts.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm not normally a fan of the show type greyhounds at all but I like that one :001_wub:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Love the wolfhound so much


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That wolfhound :001_tt1:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

The Basenji, Hamilton Stovare, and my favourite.....the Fox Hound. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

All on my list to visit tomorrow. 

Glad I'm not the only one feeling sad about the smooth Dachshund.  :frown2:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The Podenco was nice. There is a breeder of Pyr Sheepdogs in Sweden who also breeds Podencos and hers are stunning little dogs!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The ridgie is lovely

Sighthounds are meant to be very lean *sighs at comments* especially the saluki


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Saluki.......:001_tt1:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Love the Sloughi!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Not terribly keen on the saluki but love that sloughi.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice little whippet as well :001_wub:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Liked the podenco, saluki and sloughi but all so thin.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Disappointed the sloughi wasn't shortlisted but I'd be very happy to see either the borzoi, greyhound or whippet win. I'd even take the saluki if I had to. Go go sighthounds!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Not sure who I want to win! I like the afghan, borzoi, the podenco is abit too thin for me, the greyhound and whippet are lovely too.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The Greyhound moves beautifully.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok, I like the saluki a bit more second time round.

Love, love, love that grey though.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice winner


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sad the grey didn't get placed.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Would have loved to have seen that grey placed but yay for the borzoi and whippet :thumbup:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

The friends for life always makes me :crying:


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

did like the miniature long daxie - bit biased as my mate has one but I thought she looked really good.

Managed to miss the shortlist onwards as I somehow fell asleep - not sure how as I've got a border collie on my lap and a little pest noisily killing a plastic bottle all round the house


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been saying 'sloughi' wrong all my life......


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Freddie and frank said:


> The Basenji, Hamilton Stovare, and my favourite.....the Fox Hound. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> All on my list to visit tomorrow.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one feeling sad about the smooth Dachshund.  :frown2:


The standard smooth dachsie belongs to a friend of min I think this is the 3rd year running i has taken BOB at crufts she does a lot of winning with her.

I'm sure I've handled that foxhound I showed one of hers in the breeders stakes team a few years ago we qualified them for crufts and she won the breeders stakes.

The saluki was stunning he deserved to win the greyhound was nice too she didn't seem as heavy built as some of the previous greyhound winners. The whippet well I'm saying nothing about that:frown2: I also like the borzio.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Freyja said:


> The standard smooth dachsie belongs to a friend of min I think this is the 3rd year running i has taken BOB at crufts she does a lot of winning with her.
> 
> I'm sure I've handled that foxhound I showed one of hers in the breeders stakes team a few years ago we qualified them for crufts and she won the breeders stakes.
> 
> The saluki was stunning he deserved to win the greyhound was nice too she didn't seem as heavy built as some of the previous greyhound winners. The whippet well I'm saying nothing about that:frown2: I also like the borzio.


What was wrong with the whippet?


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Freyja said:


> The standard smooth dachsie belongs to a friend of min I think this is the 3rd year running i has taken BOB at crufts she does a lot of winning with her.
> 
> I'm sure I've handled that foxhound I showed one of hers in the breeders stakes team a few years ago we qualified them for crufts and she won the breeders stakes.
> 
> The saluki was stunning he deserved to win the greyhound was nice too she didn't seem as heavy built as some of the previous greyhound winners. The whippet well I'm saying nothing about that:frown2: I also like the borzio.


Don't get me wrong, I think they're lovely dogs, but I almost want to put an extra set of legs in the middle to support their backs. . But hey, that's the breed.

That Fox Hound was gorgeous, always been a favourite of mine from an early age. Would love to own one, but can't ever see that happening.

The Saluki was amazing.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just don't like how low to the ground the dachshunds were. One of the smooths last year was a male and I don't know how he hadn't manage to damage himself as the sheath was pretty much on the floor. They're meant to be low to the ground of course but there should be more clearance surely?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Freddie and frank said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think they're lovely dogs, but I almost want to put an extra set of legs in the middle to support their backs. . But hey, that's the breed.
> 
> That Fox Hound was gorgeous, always been a favourite of mine from an early age. Would love to own one, but can't ever see that happening.
> 
> The Saluki was amazing.


Did you go and see the Foxhounds at Discover dogs.Jackie from Foxhound welfare was there with a few hounds.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

cravensmum said:


> Did you go and see the Foxhounds at Discover dogs.Jackie from Foxhound welfare was there with a few hounds.


I'm Going today and they're on my list to visit. :thumbup1:


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Freddie and frank said:


> I'm Going today and they're on my list to visit. :thumbup1:


Yay! We've been pretty busy all 4 days, although yesterday was crazy - DD stand, the rescue booth AND showing all at once! If I hear "they're not real Foxhounds because they don't hunt" one more time... Do people ask that of beagles? Exactly...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

EAD said:


> What was wrong with the whippet?


Nothing it has done a lot of winning juist not my type. I saw it in the breed ring anmd wasn't to keen the I prefered the bitch that was 2nd in the class but the judge is a well known and respected italian judge and she had her hands on the dog I didn't.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

cravensmum said:


> Did you go and see the Foxhounds at Discover dogs.Jackie from Foxhound welfare was there with a few hounds.


No you couldn't gte through it was packed the shopping we did do was all at stalls in either our hall or the one next to it we couldn't get any further.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

adamantis said:


> Yay! We've been pretty busy all 4 days, although yesterday was crazy - DD stand, the rescue booth AND showing all at once! If I hear "they're not real Foxhounds because they don't hunt" one more time... Do people ask that of beagles? Exactly...


Rosemary's Chairman is a hunter she took him when the hunt were going to destroy him thats what she told me when she first got him.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Freddieandfrank, I didn't realise it was you! You were talking to Jackie about the hounds, and I was the one sat at the back in the blue gilet thing! The big part Welsh was mine


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I still think it's sad that there are only 2 English dogs through to the final so far.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Westie Mum said:


> I still think it's sad that there are only 2 English dogs through to the final so far.


I'm waiting for the hysteric daily fail article any day now .

The same happened at westminster, many of the bobs were foreign dogs. A lot does come down to the judge though, maybe they prefer the more foreign type.

I'm so impressed by most of the high profile winners so far :thumbup1: although we have some of the worst coming tonight. The neo was particularly impressive so much skin taken off compared to earlier winners.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm just catching up on hound group from last night, so pleased to see so many gorgeous sighthounds getting placed. The saluki was STUNNING!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Even the big winning WFT that has won more best in shows at champ shows thatn any other dog was beaten in his class by a foriegn dog. When it comes to Crufts even dogs that win week in and week out over here often loose out to the foriegn dogs that come over just for this show. They are unknowns to us and the big winners only come up against them if they travel to Europe to show.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> The same happened at westminster, many of the bobs were foreign dogs. A lot does come down to the judge though, maybe they prefer the more foreign type


Don't know about the other breed shows but yesterday the Westie judge was foreign, placing the foreign dogs ...... So yeah, clearly prefers the foreign type.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Westie Mum said:


> Don't know about the other breed shows but yesterday the Westie judge was foreign, placing the foreign dogs ...... So yeah, clearly prefers the foreign type.


In some countries the beed standard is slightly different than the UK standard but it doesn't matter what country the judge comes from theey should still judge each dog against the UK standard and not the standard in their own country


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But surely within a breed there's going to be variations in type? With the standards being fairly vague. So even if they're judging for a UK show their winning dog might be from another country because they prefer that type 

How does a say American dog qualify to compete?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I actually tend to prefer the look of many foreign dogs, especially in Hovawarts and that was a big reason I imported myself.


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

I thought it was a bit off that Clare Balding and Frank Kane were virtually in the ring discussing Oliver the top winning WFT whilst the judging was still going on. 
Good on the judge for doing their own thing and not being influenced by the media coverage and cameras.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Only just beginning to recover from yesterday! What a day! Was up at 6:30 and at the train station an hour later, met up with my mum and had a very nice train journey down. There was a gorgeous little dog on the train who was heading down to do her Good Citizens award, she was such a sweetheart!

It was absolutely overwhelming to say the least, wish I could've stayed another day just to try and fit it all in! Next time I'll definitely be saving up for spends there (though I did get my mum to buy me a new jacket hahah :thumbup1: )

I know it sounds mental but I'm hoping you fellow dog-lovers will understand - we got to the arena for the FHTM at midday, and I actually started blubbing at the sight of them. I don't know why, it just makes me so emotional seeing dog and owner working together and seeing the dog so happy  so embarrassing....

Got to meet some very lovely dogs at DD, my mum was quite taken with the Affenpinschers - she'd never heard of them before but they're on her list now.
I got to hold and fuss the sweetest little Japanese Chin, and was very impressed meeing the BOB Finnish Lapphund, he was lovely!










I also finally got to speak to the guy at the Pug stand who was absolutely innundated all day, and I think my mind is made up on them  And I met Victoria Stilwell OMMGGGGG   










Ooh! The agility final! It was the most difficult course I've ever seen! Almost all of the competitors got disqualified, it was so tense - much better watching irl than on the laptop! 
Flyball was fantastic too, it's great to see the teams have fan-followings, it's an amazing sport!

Overall, as crazy as it was, I can't wait to go again, and next time I'll be shopping for my own pup. I'm definitely considering trying HTM with them. It's so frustrating wanting to be involved, nay, throw myself into the whole world of dog showing/sporting and not actually having a dog of my own. I hope that changes in the next 12 months...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Re foreign dogs and foreign judges - it's swings and roundabouts. Foreign dogs come here and win, and English dogs go onto the continent and to the USA and South America and win. As long as the best dog wins, does it matter? Crufts _is_ an international dog show, after all.

Foreign dogs winning doesn't only happen at Crufts, but at other champsionship shows too. The thing is, you don't notice them as much at other champ shows because what tends to happen is that the dog is usually sent over to an English kennel to be campaigned for a whole season.

Foreign judges also judge at many championship shows, usually without any problem (although I do seem to remember one argument about a foreign judge not judging to British Breed Standards - can't remember what breed and when it was though). For the bergamascos, I would much rather be judged under a continetal judge who knows what a bergamasco should look like rather than an English judge who has never seen one before.

Back to Crufts - in the Import Register we had a Norwegian judge - English dogs won Best Dog and Reserve Best Dog, a French bitch won Best Bitch, and an English bitch won Reserve Best Bitch. Can't see how that shows biased judging.

We had an English judge for the border collies and an English border collie won BOB, despite being up against an Italian dog with a long string of international championship wins in his title: IT/INT//HR/AT/RSM/MNE/CYP/TR/AZ/SWISS CH JUMPINGRIVER WW12 EW13.

To regular show people, foreign dogs winning here and English dogs winning overseas is just part and pacel of the game. I don't think the general public would have even thought about the nationality of the winning dogs if it hadn't been for the Daily Wail and the Telegraph "creating" news.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Spellweaver said:


> Re foreign dogs and foreign judges - it's swings and roundabouts. Foreign dogs come here and win, and English dogs go onto the continent and to the USA and South America and win. As long as the best dog wins, does it matter? Crufts _is_ an international dog show, after all.
> 
> Foreign dogs winning doesn't only happen at Crufts, but at other champsionship shows too. The thing is, you don't notice them as much at other champ shows because what tends to happen is that the dog is usually sent over to an English kennel to be campaigned for a whole season.
> 
> ...


I saw some of it yesterday on tv and loved it, especially the agility which looked soooo hard. I have to watch it when hubby is out because he doesn't like the whole concept of it :/
Not sure if there will be any of it on tv tonight but knowing what I know about that doggy being killed just out of competition Idont think I want to watch.

I hope everyone had a fab weekend!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's one dog out of thousands there between all the events. Any human sport has such competitors as well.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Freyja said:


> In some countries the beed standard is slightly different than the UK standard but it doesn't matter what country the judge comes from theey should still judge each dog against the UK standard and not the standard in their own country


This is all why my hubby doesnt like competitions like this. Im starting to understand him. Give me waggiest tail any day


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Since when did schipperkes not come in only black? 

I do like the poodles though and the shar pei isn't too bad


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Since when did schipperkes not come in only black?
> 
> I do like the poodles though and the shar pei isn't too bad


They do come in Blond too it's just not as popular a colour. In fact the breed standard on the club page says - 'Colour
Usually black but other whole colours permissible' so they may even be seen in other colours.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The Canaan dog is beautiful!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the dalmatian. The bulldog was an improvement a small one but still


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I had no idea a Schipperke came in blonde either


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I really love the Canaan Dog. 

Does anyone know which is the Dutch barge dog; the Schipperke, the Keeshond or the Kooikerhondje? I've heard it said about all three the last few days lol.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

The bulldog is looking a lot better! Can actually see their eyes!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Love the Canaan dog, very nice!!

I thought the chow looked a bit less squished in the face than some have in recent years.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

bearcub said:


> I really love the Canaan Dog.
> 
> Does anyone know which is the Dutch barge dog; the Schipperke, the Keeshond or the Kooikerhondje? I've heard it said about all three the last few days lol.


Keeshond although schipperkes did a similar job

I don't like the frenchie


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

The nose on that Frenchie :sad:

The Boston looked pretty good in that department though.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought the Bulldogs stenotic nares looked better!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

My fave is the Keeshond in this group


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Love that Akita Inu too. He caught my eye right at the beginning.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

LOVE the Shiba! Want the Keeshond to win


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Sweet little Shiba Inu


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The japanese spitz is beautiful


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My OH called the Llasa Apso a rug :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The Poodles do have such a lovely stride.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I can safely say that the Smooth Dachshunds short legs defo do not hold them back. i have a friend with both sizes and they run around the garden and definitely are not slow.

I personally would like a bit less back and a little more leg but have to remember that they need to be shorter on the leg to get down the holes.

I also like the fact foreign dogs come over for it. As if i was to ever want to import a dog its a brilliant way of finding a good quality breeder that breeds to our standard.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The standard is amazing on the move


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Didn't think the shar pei looked too bad at all.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The shar pei was better :thumbup1:. I didn't like the shih tzu though.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Shih Tzu had a horrid nose length.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

All three poodles out


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> All three poodles out


Yeah I thought at least one, but all three


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I like the mini schnauzer - although didn't like the handling of it earlier.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

And the Akita Inu!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yay now wait for the whining about it about a grooming contest to start


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I preferred the Toy Poodle, but all the Poodles moved nicely.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I've just caught up with it all so I might be a bit behind. 

The gun dogs for me were disappointing, I thought a lot of the dogs looked overweight and not just a little bit either, i felt really sad especially when I saw the labrador, though I liked the flat coat that won and loved the welsh springer and the field spaniel

The Pastoral, once again I wasn't keen on the GSD, but I liked quite a few of them the Pyrenean mountain dog, the Beauceron, the Estrela and Samoyed. I loved the Marrema sheepdog. but did notice a few of the dogs didn't look happy which was a bit off putting.

The working group I liked most of the them but I have a soft spot for the Greenland dog since I saw last years greenland dog and I'm glad the Neapolitan mastiff seemed to have a lot less wrinkles this year

The hound group once again their were loads I liked especially the Pharaoh hound, foxhound, hamiltonstovare and greyhound but I loved the Rhodesian Ridgeback and am really glad she placed.

The terrier group. I'm not a big terrier person but I have a soft spot for the Irish terrier now a friend of mine has one, I liked the smooth fox terrier and obviously love the staffy and bull terriers

I'm so jealous of everyone who has gone in person, I wish I could go but I don't have anyone who can look after Apollo and cant leave him alone for a whole day to go up there, Plus I think I would bankrupt myself :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Damn poodle always get it  ^

Haha I'm joking! Though I am generally not a poodle person myself, would of liked the schnauzer to have gotten it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The mini schnauzer was nice


----------



## apricot (Sep 25, 2012)

I was shocked by the German Shepherd. Surely a dog must have hip dysplasia to move in that ridiculous way? Do British show GSDs have that very exaggerated gait, with back legs so doubled up beneath them?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

apricot said:


> I was shocked by the German Shepherd. Surely a dog must have hip dysplasia to move in that ridiculous way? Do British show GSDs have that very exaggerated gait, with back legs so doubled up beneath them?


The dog is hip scored and doesn't have HD just terrible movement. The german showdogs are often as bad


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

apricot said:


> I was shocked by the German Shepherd. Surely a dog must have hip dysplasia to move in that ridiculous way? Do British show GSDs have that very exaggerated gait, with back legs so doubled up beneath them?


It had horrible conformation - the police dog display team, now those were real german shepherds!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

apricot said:


> I was shocked by the German Shepherd. Surely a dog must have hip dysplasia to move in that ridiculous way? Do British show GSDs have that very exaggerated gait, with back legs so doubled up beneath them?


We was walking behind one at one point and it was quite sad to see it almost walking on it's hocks and moving in a very odd way too....


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

was pleased to see the bulldog placing - still got a way to go in my opinion but looked a whole lot healthier than they did a few years ago


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pekingese :frown2:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The pom is nice and lovely to see a powderpuff


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I love little Griffon's. Look at his little tail going! Same with the Cav.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I was never a fan of CC's but now I adore them! I have a friend with both a powerpuff and hairless.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Be interesting to have a closer look at the pug, it's nice to see one bouncing about a bit on the way into the ring.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The bolognese is so cute and scruffy


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I quite like this little long coated Chi. Very nice colouring.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The long coat is cute better eyes too


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Was that Chi breathing funny on his run? (shorthair) It looked like his little lips were drawn back almost gasping a bit?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

That Cavalier is awful, his head is very domed and muzzle too short for a Cav.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Argent said:


> Was that Chi breathing funny on his run? (shorthair) It looked like his little lips were drawn back almost gasping a bit?


People said reverse sneezing


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the junior handler did better than many of the adults.

Don't like the griffon :frown2:

The havanese is lovely and I like the judge really making sure he can feel the conformation on the coated dogs


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> People said reverse sneezing


Ah poor pup - what a time to have a reverse sneeze attack ><


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

That ETT was lovely, super little handler as well.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

SpringerHusky said:


> That Cavalier is awful, his head is very domed and muzzle too short for a Cav.


Taz Says " My muzzle is better!"










Shame about the rest of him :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't help but be in love with those cheeky little Griffon's. So cute! But it being a brachycephalic breed would likely put me off owning one


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Flat faced chin - horrible


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Where is the chin's face, man that's awful


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

At the Lowchen DD stand they had two little pups running about! Cuteness overload! :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The chin and king charles were horrible. Nice little lowchen though


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Loved that little min pin :biggrin:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the papilion, really interesting markings.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The minpin was fantastic and that papillion :001_wub:. The peke though :frown2:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

For some reason the Peke kind of reminds me a bit of the footstool from Beauty & the Beast! :blushing: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ugh fat, no nose pug :frown2: the pom was amazing though


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Not great by any stretch of the imagination but I think on the close up the peke did look to have a _bit_ more of a nose than I've seen previously.

The pug's eyes are at least actually pointing in the same direction which is always a good thing.......


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovely pug :001_wub: The peke needs some work :/ I don't think he moved very well, they just look like they're struggling, but I'm sure he's a very sweet dog, those eyes make me melt...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Go papillion or powderpuff


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Poor Peke looks like it's about to pass out!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Not really fussed who wins this class - If I had to pick, I'd say the Pom or the ETT.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The ett handler has done so well.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

That ETT :001_wub:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Wonder if the ETT is related to Firedog's Starla?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the spinning pom it's practically in the breed standard.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

ETT Handler is fantastic! Showing the adults up!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pom got second. I'm glad the ETT got third  Not a fan of Maltese - too much hair!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That maltese put on such a show


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The reaction from the ETT young handler was really sweet and genuine, bless him.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Bless the ETT and handler - they make a great team.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh bless that young man and his ETT


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> The reaction from the ETT young handler was really sweet and genuine, bless him.


Lovely wasn't it?

Disappointed the peke got placed, the poor thing was flopping down as soon as they stopped moving :nonod:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

The Maltese reminds me of one of those toy battery operated dogs that bark and flip over


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I think I want the Flattie to win BIS though! Love his personality.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm for the flatcoat too such a wonderful dog.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Malamute to win for me I think or the scottie.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Love these two such great trainers


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

loved the description someone on the youtube chat's daughter came up with - peke looked like a monkey-faced caterpillar - can't better that.

was really impressed with the ETT's handler, must take a lot of guts to do your thing in the cruft's main arena in front of a crowd like that, and still be able to focus on your dog and remember your manners to congratulate the winner. A real credit to his family and himself.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SingingWhippet said:


> Lovely wasn't it?
> 
> Disappointed the peke got placed, the poor thing was flopping down as soon as they stopped moving :nonod:


I know. It was a shame to see the poor dog having to be picked up all the time as it's obviously tiring itself out!

Love Mary Ray & Richard Curtis! So inspiring.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd love the malamute to win!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Right quick break time for the dogs and I! :thumbsup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malamute for me also :thumbup1:


Loved getting to see Lyric, she's one of Mary's newest dogs and so pretty! 

Live Richard, wonder if the collie he had was one of his.

Great display by both Mary and Richard.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Malamute for me too :lol: 

Just because I'm bias


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm sure everyone will be very shocked to know I'll be cheering on the saluki :biggrin:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

From the Best in Groups that I've seen, I'd love to see the Mal take BIS - as soon as he stepped into the ring for group judging he was extremely eye-catching  Something special about him


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a soft spot for the Bearded Collie and the Mal but would be very happy to see either the Flatcoat or Saluki win too  lovely group of dogs this year I think.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gsd puppy ears :001_wub:


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd love the FCR to win as I think it's the only one of the dogs up for BiS I'd consider owning, and it looks like such a happy, clownish dog 

That Pekingese was dreadful, my friend's mum used to keep them and their eyes used to pop out from the sockets sometimes, it was hideous!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I hate seeing springers shaved, i've seen police springers before-They could have at least left their ears fluffy.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

FCR for me!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

None of the breeds in BIS I'd want to own but mal or scottie for me.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

welling up with omar


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love that he's with the woman now.

Here we go


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

flattie, mal or maltese for me


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

We're on team saluki :thumbup1:
Goooooo Rios!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

scottie is adorable


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Love the FCR's waggy tail


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

The Scottie is the winner for me obviously.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a real thing for Scotties lately and met them at DD. But the Flattie is my winner still


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I hate the way the handler handles the Scottie though. When she pushes it you see the dog noticeably step back everytime. She just seems a bit rough with it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The scottie handler is awful. The saluki is putting on such a good show


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> The saluki is putting on such a good show


I must say I'm liking the saluki more tonight than I did yesterday.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

stop prodding the scottie :frown2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

Love the flat coat and the bearded collie. 

It'll be the saluki that wins I think though.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Maltese all the way.......


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

so happy the scottie won, hate the handler


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Meh, didn't like the Scottie much I have to say, didn't see much personality and didn't like the handler. Glad FCR got reserve though, lovely dog


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Go terriers  although someone sack the handler


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Yeah scottie handler was prodding a bit. 

Hope it doesn't mean there'll be an influx of people wanting scotties now and being bred willy nilly.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It didn't when Sadie won did it?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done to the Scottie

The flat coat is killing me, i'm in hysterics laughing.

"I got this, this is mine I wons this and i'm gonna hold it"


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Dublin is adorable!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The Scottie is very nice, but the handler makes it a little disappointing. Love the relationship between the Flattie and handler 

Although, all these dogs that are co-owned/campaigned abroad with various handlers. I could never do that. My dog is my dog.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

That is one super happy flattie, bless 

I still think they, or the Mal or Saluki should've got it tbh


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

The Commonwealth Games opening ceremony made me want a Scottie more than Crufts :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Knoppa's expression at the camera lol.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Love that Flat Coat with the rosette " Ermmm I think you'll find that's mine human!"


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

that scottie is so professional


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I do wish she'd stop pushing her poor tail forward lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

don't normally do fur but loved the scottie


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Knoppa the winner came accross as a boring dog, the handler seemed mean too. 
Fun time flattie should have won it!!!!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i was rooting for the miniture poodle to win. can't wait till end of year when i fetch one home


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

adamantis said:


> Freddieandfrank, I didn't realise it was you! You were talking to Jackie about the hounds, and I was the one sat at the back in the blue gilet thing! The big part Welsh was mine


Glad I came back to say hello to you and all the gorgeous hounds. :thumbup: Always nice to put a face to a name. 
I've already been on the foxhound welfare site....I'm in love :001_tt1:....with all of them.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Fluffster said:


> The Commonwealth Games opening ceremony made me want a Scottie more than Crufts :lol:


This little scottie was at Crufts yesterday with his owner (in matching trousers to the dogs coat) had a nice chat with him, although he did tell me not to get a scottie as they are the complete opposites to Westie's, very aloof and stubborn.

My OH has wanted a scottie for years, hence why I was talking to the man there yesterday but I'm still not sure. I love the natures of Westie, they are very cheeky, lovable little characters.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> This little scottie was at Crufts yesterday with his owner (in matching trousers to the dogs coat) had a nice chat with him, although he did tell me not to get a scottie as they are the complete opposites to Westie's, very aloof and stubborn.
> 
> My OH has wanted a scottie for years, hence why I was talking to the man there yesterday but I'm still not sure. I love the natures of Westie, they are very cheeky, lovable little characters.


My westie must have scottie in her then, she is the most stubbon dog i haveever known lol


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I wonder if those with coats which take ages to 'design' like the poodle and some of the other 'immaculate' long coated dogs etc are allowed to run and play in mud etc or if they lead a strict life?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> This little scottie was at Crufts yesterday with his owner (in matching trousers to the dogs coat) had a nice chat with him, although he did tell me not to get a scottie as they are the complete opposites to Westie's, very aloof and stubborn.
> 
> My OH has wanted a scottie for years, hence why I was talking to the man there yesterday but I'm still not sure. I love the natures of Westie, they are very cheeky, lovable little characters.


Exactly the reason I like them! Love aloof breeds. The lady on DD said their coat is very high maintenance too, especially if you plan on showing. But otherwise she said they're quieter than your other terrier breeds and bond very closely with their own humans. The little one I met was much like tonight's Scottie BIS winner. Seemed very distant and pretty aloof, not showing much of her personality. They seem quite reserved characters...at least out in public anyway. I bet they're fantastic characters at home!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Doggiedelight said:


> I wonder if those with coats which take ages to 'design' like the poodle and some of the other 'immaculate' long coated dogs etc are allowed to run and play in mud etc or if they lead a strict life?


Last year's best in show winner
afterglow.: How Ricky Stays Fit...

For ones like maltese they tie the coat up out of the way. Although the owner of the lhasa apso that won a couple of years ago came under criticism because she said her dogs never got to walk on grass


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

I can talk from experience and can say as a breed Scotties are different from westies.

Our three westies are noisy, they love attention from us, visitors and people they meet out on walks. 

Alfie (scottie) on the other hand is quiet in the house, loves me but not so keen on my friend/housemate and will totally ignore people out on walks even though they're doing their best to get a reaction from him. Aloof is a perfect word to describe a scottie in my opinion so as much as they might look boring they are loving, affectionate, playful little dogs with loads of character.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Surprised the Scottish Terrier won.....hardly showed any personality at all! 

Although as a "terrier man" no bias from the judge there at all I'm sure.....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Shall we go the american way? Almost generic flashy, showy dogs? Scotties are meant to be serious almost dour not flashy pretty sparkly dogs.

A terrier specialist is going to be harder on the terriers.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Shall we go the american way? Almost generic flashy, showy dogs?* Scotties are meant to be serious almost dour not flashy pretty sparkly dogs.*
> 
> A terrier specialist is going to be harder on the terriers.


No danger of a surge in popularity then.....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

labradrk said:


> No danger of a surge in popularity then.....


Thankfully no I don't think anyone would wish that on their breed.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Doggiedelight said:


> My westie must have scottie in her then, she is the most stubbon dog i haveever known lol


My pair are like a dream compared to my Jack Russell !



Doggiedelight said:


> I wonder if those with coats which take ages to 'design' like the poodle and some of the other 'immaculate' long coated dogs etc are allowed to run and play in mud etc or if they lead a strict life?


I'd imagine not much if they are always in the show circuit, the poodles must take forever.



Dogloverlou said:


> Exactly the reason I like them! Love aloof breeds. The lady on DD said their coat is very high maintenance too, especially if you plan on showing. But otherwise she said they're quieter than your other terrier breeds and bond very closely with their own humans. The little one I met was much like tonight's Scottie BIS winner. Seemed very distant and pretty aloof, not showing much of her personality. They seem quite reserved characters...at least out in public anyway. I bet they're fantastic characters at home!


Can't imagine their coats would be much harder than a Westie for showing. Hand stripping etc. Most "pet owners" like myself just have them clippered but that's a big no for showing.

The one I seen yesterday didn't want any fuss or attention, even his owner couldn't make him turn his head round to acknowledge me, yet the Westie's next door were jumping up and down all wanting a fuss, with the smallest giving a few barks until I bent down to stroke her - just like my demanding duo at home


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Winning dog had little to zero personality that i could see. Looked smart but bland! :blink:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Doggiedelight said:


> I wonder if those with coats which take ages to 'design' like the poodle and some of the other 'immaculate' long coated dogs etc are allowed to run and play in mud etc or if they lead a strict life?





Westie Mum said:


> I'd imagine not much if they are always in the show circuit, the poodles must take forever.


Of course they will - why wouldn't they? If show dogs did not have exercise they would end up being in bad condition and would not be able to win. Coats can be washed - and I speak as someone who shows bergamascos, whose coats can take a couple of days to dry, and border collies - whose white bits ae only white when they go to a show!

I did this thread after Crufts 2012 when people were saying the same thing - have a look at all the dirty show dogs on there  http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/227272-another-show-dog-not-allowed-proper-dog.html


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

EAD said:


> I can talk from experience and can say as a breed Scotties are different from westies.
> 
> Our three westies are noisy, they love attention from us, visitors and people they meet out on walks.
> 
> Alfie (scottie) on the other hand is quiet in the house, loves me but not so keen on my friend/housemate and will totally ignore people out on walks even though they're doing their best to get a reaction from him. Aloof is a perfect word to describe a scottie in my opinion so as much as they might look boring they are loving, affectionate, playful little dogs with loads of character.


Pretty much what the guy I was speaking to yesterday said. I don't know what his name was but he said the dog was the commonwealth games dog (I now see there was actually more than one scottie) but they were up by the eukanuba stand.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Was anyone from here in the arena tonight? Did they see the incident with the gatecrasher bringing some sign out as BIS were taking their places at the podiums? They got tackled and carried off rather quickly by a lot of men - did anyone see what hte sign said? People are speculating it was Peta, but I can't see a thing on the video footage provided :/ Was anyone there?

Link showing the incident but it's in absolutely no quality for deciphering:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205341923580518



ETA: Nevermind! The comments on the vid give a link - it was Peta


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Spellweaver said:


> Of course they will - why wouldn't they? If show dogs did not have exercise they would end up being in bad condition and would not be able to win. Coats can be washed - and I speak as someone who shows bergamascos, whose coats can take a couple of days to dry, and border collies - whose white bits ae only white when they go to a show!
> 
> I did this thread after Crufts 2012 when people were saying the same thing - have a look at all the dirty show dogs on there  http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/227272-another-show-dog-not-allowed-proper-dog.html


I always presumed they wouldn't be allowed to roll round in the mud every day, so I stand corrected.

I only know a few people who show Westie's and they are not allowed to get in the same state mine do, but appreciate not every owner is the same. This is my "white" west highland terrier ....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Afterglow's website is full of photos of muddy, wet poodles and american cockers. I knew someone that used to show maltese that just tied their coats up and took them out on hikes anyway. I'm sure some of the little longcoated dogs probably do live a bit of a sterile life but most showdogs are pets first and foremost.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

It was someone from PETA = have a look at this link:

A protester with a placard from People for the Ethical Treatment of... News Photo | Getty Images

ETA - sorry Argent - posted this before I saw you had edited your post


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

My next door neighbour growing up owned / showed and bred American Cockers. While they weren't showing their coat was fully clipped off


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> My next door neighbour growing up owned / showed and bred American Cockers. While they weren't showing their coat was fully clipped off


It's a lot of coat, I imagine retired shih tzus etc are clipped down as well. It's just easier to manage


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> It's a lot of coat, I imagine retired shih tzus etc are clipped down as well. It's just easier to manage


Yep it certainly is. We owned an American Cocker when I was a kid also and he was always clipped as short as possible. She would also clip her show dogs if they were taking a break from showing for whatever reason. Much more comfortable for the dog


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Freyja said:


> Rosemary's Chairman is a hunter she took him when the hunt were going to destroy him thats what she told me when she first got him.


He's a beautiful hound. Breed judge yesterday had the audacity to say he didn't look anything like a hunting hound, and put Chairman bottom of his class against far weaker hounds. So glad the stunning lad got to snuggle up to Claire Balding in the hound group intro. Proper gentleman, and an amazing example of the Old English hound. I like my modern English (who started his own fan club at Crufts!), but if a hound isn't built for hunting, it ain't a true hound!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Doggiedelight said:


> I wonder if those with coats which take ages to 'design' like the poodle and some of the other 'immaculate' long coated dogs etc are allowed to run and play in mud etc or if they lead a strict life?


I've met standard poodles and an afghan (a cream one at that) at the ringcraft class I go to and they are definitely _not_ that pristine most of the time :biggrin:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Ooops thought it wouldn't be long before these pictures were circling the internet...


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Ooops thought it wouldn't be long before these pictures were circling the internet..


It's all over Crufts FB :/

I've seen this a few times and think it's awful. I would never dream of picking any of my dogs up like this!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I treat my stuffed toys with more respect than that! Knocks me sick, wouldn't be able to do that to Timmy or Oscar, I'm sure that would've hurt


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, I wasn't a fan of her rough handling or her general opinion of the dog. When asked by Clare what made the dog special all the handler answered was about what a great show dog she is. Nothing about her personality. Although I'm guessing she doesn't live with the dog? So perhaps does only know the dog on a show basis only.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Disgraceful handling!! if I picked Tilly (a great deal smaller than the Scottie) up by her neck and tail she'd be squealing and rightly so.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Doggiedelight said:


> I wonder if those with coats which take ages to 'design' like the poodle and some of the other 'immaculate' long coated dogs etc are allowed to run and play in mud etc or if they lead a strict life?


the owner of ricky, the standard poodle that won last year, posted photos on the morning of BIS of ricky having a run in a field. think that shows he's that he's happy for ricky to be a normal dog, not just a show dog


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

tattoogirl73 said:


> the owner of ricky, the standard poodle that won last year, posted photos on the morning of BIS of ricky having a run in a field. think that shows he's that he's happy for ricky to be a normal dog, not just a show dog


Shampoodle: The four-hour wash and set that turns Ricky into a Crufts champion | Daily Mail Online


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Shampoodle: The four-hour wash and set that turns Ricky into a Crufts champion | Daily Mail Online


love the pic of him covered in sand :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: i know what tricky would do if i tried to spend four hours grooming her. now opie, he'd stand there alday and let me do owt


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

think all pf'ers who go crufts next year should wear t-shirts with their fourm names on


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Shampoodle: The four-hour wash and set that turns Ricky into a Crufts champion | Daily Mail Online


Ricky :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: a well deserved win I thought. Poodles are trained for that from they're young as even the pet clips require a bit of grooming. As you can see they're rarely bothered.

A normal day all their dogs get freerun
afterglow.: How Ricky Stays Fit...

Poodles are a showy breed a poodle that didn't prance and show off wouldn't be correct for the breed, a scottie that did wouldn't be correct for their breed either. Temperament should be a factor as well as looks.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Spellweaver said:


> Of course they will - why wouldn't they? If show dogs did not have exercise they would end up being in bad condition and would not be able to win. Coats can be washed - and I speak as someone who shows bergamascos, whose coats can take a couple of days to dry, and border collies - whose white bits ae only white when they go to a show!
> 
> I did this thread after Crufts 2012 when people were saying the same thing - have a look at all the dirty show dogs on there  http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/227272-another-show-dog-not-allowed-proper-dog.html


Some owners will and some wont :/


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Doggiedelight said:


> Some owners will and some wont :/


Some breeders especially with little long coated dogs might keep their dogs restricted, the lhasa apso that won a couple of years ago was condemned as living in a gilded cage for example. And there's a poodle breeder/shower on another site who keeps hers in kennel runs and on concrete when showing :frown2:. But most will get wet and muddy just like any other dog, if they like being wet and muddy of course. Just maybe not in the few days before a show


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> I always presumed they wouldn't be allowed to roll round in the mud every day, so I stand corrected.
> 
> I only know a few people who show Westie's and they are not allowed to get in the same state mine do, but appreciate not every owner is the same. This is my "white" west highland terrier ....


Brilliant! Love it  my westie is never white, on our walks off lead all she does is roll in mud and dirt and run around with the equally normally grubby labradors! I always know when they are dirty they are happy my dogs hehe


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> Some breeders especially with little long coated dogs might keep their dogs restricted, the lhasa apso that won a couple of years ago was condemned as living in a gilded cage for example. And there's a poodle breeder/shower on another site who keeps hers in kennel runs and on concrete when showing :frown2:. But most will get wet and muddy just like any other dog, if they like being wet and muddy of course. Just maybe not in the few days before a show


Thats what I said, some will and some wont. Those that wont let them do those things I dont like, living in a cage!! Dont get me started on that!  its abuse in my eyes! Its a different story if the dog doesnt like it. I have a yellow labrador who loves mud and dirt off lead, but on lead she avoids puddles and walks like a right missus prissy pants!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

This pic doing the rounds a lot on social media tonight










Why would it be lifted like that? To avoid messing up the coat?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Terriers are supposed to be able to be lifted by their tails, its often the only bit the hunter can teach if they get stuck. But there's no need to do it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well done to the Scottie but I really wanted the Flat Coat to win.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

I have on a couple of occasions pulled Alfie back out of a rabbit hole by his tail, definitely wouldn't try to lift him off the ground with it. He'd soon be telling me off I guess.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

We got nothing in our first class of 18 but then got VHC (5th) out of 13!

http://i.imgur.com/u4geNCM.jpg


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

tattoogirl73 said:


> the owner of ricky, the standard poodle that won last year, posted photos on the morning of BIS of ricky having a run in a field. think that shows he's that he's happy for ricky to be a normal dog, not just a show dog


I could of sworn they said on the first day that Ricky had gone to live in Brazil, maybe I need to get my hearing checked out.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I was just so chuffed for Ryan who got to Group 3 with his English Toy Terrier. The dog was looking absolutely gorgeous and he is a genuinely nice lad, very intelligent and very polite.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2015)

Who was that numpty who ran out with a lot to say. Well done to the scottish terrier.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Wonderful weekend. Just about to go down for breakfast before checking out and getting back to the boys! 

Car boot is jam packed with shopping. Canagan tins were £1 each at 5pm yesterday 

Only caught a bit of BIS but bit disappointed the Scottie one - seemed like a robot, no character or visible bond with the owner. Judge was Scottish and a terrier man...

But anyway, will catch up with it all properly later.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Only caught a bit of BIS but bit disappointed the Scottie one - seemed like a robot, no character or visible bond with the owner. Judge was Scottish and a terrier man...
> 
> But anyway, will catch up with it all properly later.


OMG report that man immediately to (insert relevant authority) for OBVIOUSLY being biased.

A because he was a man
B because he was Scottish
C because his chosen breed are Border Terriers

This is enough evidence to convict anyone in any court of fraud, malpractice, and probably various other offences.

Shocking.

Next time perhaps the best judge would be

A not human
B of no nationality
c a cat owner

Thank you for bringing yet more hilarity to the event, the board and the thread.

Screamingly funny....................


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I am getting a little sick of people having small jibes on facebook because the judge was a TERRIER breeder ( border terrier! ) and the scottish TERRIER won.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> I am getting a little sick of people having small jibes on facebook because the judge was a TERRIER breeder ( border terrier! ) and the scottish TERRIER won.


It's hardly surprising really though is it, especially when other dogs in the line up showed much better!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I am getting a little sick of people having small jibes on facebook because the judge was a TERRIER breeder ( border terrier! ) and the scottish TERRIER won.


There is nothing like putting two and two together and making five.

It means people can comfort themselves with the delusion that the reason their favourite did not win was because the judge was bent.

Nothing to do with the fact that the judge may have decided that the winner was the one the most closely resembled the breed standard on the day.

Of course he also had the benefit of actually having his HANDS ON the exhibits.

If ringside judging is so good, why do we have one in the ring at all touching them.

We could have virtual reality shoes (after all that is where the majority of critics live, in their own version of reality)


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

labradrk said:


> It's hardly surprising really though is it, especially when other dogs in the line up showed much better!!


All of us are very well qualified to be ringside/tv judges and critics.

We are all experts in our own "special" way................


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

labradrk said:


> It's hardly surprising really though is it, especially when other dogs in the line up showed much better!!


As mentioned above, why don't they have a judge then who perhaps doesn't know anything about dogs and has no nationality - to make it fair.

I liked the little scottie - not the way she was handled but I wanted either the scottie or the malamute to win.

The Flatcoated was also great and perhaps the results should have been the other way around but hey ho its over for another year


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I could of sworn they said on the first day that Ricky had gone to live in Brazil, maybe I need to get my hearing checked out.


i meant on the morning when he won


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Doggiedelight said:


> Brilliant! Love it  my westie is never white, on our walks off lead all she does is roll in mud and dirt and run around with the equally normally grubby labradors! I always know when they are dirty they are happy my dogs hehe


Yeah my Miss Poppy likes to face bomb mud - she is miserable as sin if she comes home clean !!



Kicksforkills said:


> We got nothing in our first class of 18 but then got VHC (5th) out of 13!


Congratulations 



SixStar said:


> Wonderful weekend. Just about to go down for breakfast before checking out and getting back to the boys!
> 
> Car boot is jam packed with shopping. Canagan tins were £1 each at 5pm yesterday
> 
> ...


Enjoy your breakfast 

Cant wait to see your haul later!

The lady showing the Scottie wasn't the owner, hence the lack of bond or affection  I dont think any owner would mishandle a dog the way she did !


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> The lady showing the Scottie wasn't the owner, hence the lack of bond or affection  I dont think any owner would mishandle a dog the way she did !


Oh they can and they do.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

Maybe the judge was slightly biased, or maybe he had the most experience with terriers and saw a really great terrier, or maybe in his impartial opinion as a judge he thought the Scottie was the best of the bunch.

Everyone will have different views of who should win, but the judge is picked because they know what they're looking for in a good dog. I suppose a different judge may have picked another dog, it's just the way it goes, and better luck next year. I think it's good that they have a proper judge, who can be up close and have s proper feel and inspect the close up bits. They could turn it into an app or a phone in where we all vote for our favourites but I expect a Pomeranian would win every year because they always look cute skipping round the ring and everyone likes cute. It'd certainly lower the tone for me, but having said that it'd be interesting to see what the people's choice would have been even if it didn't count towards anything.

I would have voted for the flatty this year though. Not a dog I usually give a second thought but that dog was beautiful, looked full or character and clearly adored by his owner.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

I think the little scottie had plenty of character but just different from say the retriever, not all bouncy and smiley but they are all different breeds and will come across very different. A bouncy smiley scottie just wouldn't be a true reflection of their character in my opinion. 

For those who didn't like the scottie, what would you have wanted different from it?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

EAD said:


> I think the little scottie had plenty of character but just different from say the retriever, not all bouncy and smiley but they are all different breeds and will come across very different. A bouncy smiley scottie just wouldn't be a true reflection of their character in my opinion.


Which are PRECISELY the points Ronnie made in his pre judging blurb when interviewed, he wanted dogs to behave appropriately according to their breed standard.

Amazing eh?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> OMG report that man immediately to (insert relevant authority) for OBVIOUSLY being biased.
> 
> A because he was a man
> B because he was Scottish
> ...


You're most welcome! Thank you for being the [email protected] you always are! If you find that post "screamingly funny" then I, err, suggest you perhaps get out more?!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

labradrk said:


> It's hardly surprising really though is it, especially when other dogs in the line up showed much better!!


But a Scottie isn't meant to be flashy and showy, a Scottie that was shouldn't win because its not correct for the breed. If the mini poodle or Maltese had been like that then they wouldn't be correct but the Scottie was. I would think a terrier specialist would know a good one when he saw it


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SixStar said:


> You're most welcome! Thank you for being the **** you always are! If you find that post "screamingly funny" then I, err, suggest you perhaps get out more?!


You are most welcome, I love it when people demonstrate their true colours by using obscenities. 

I do not need to get out more been at Crufts for three days and APBC conference for one where critical thinking and informed opinion rather than personal prejudice, was to the fore.

Thanks again for providing such a laugh.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> But a Scottie isn't meant to be flashy and showy, a Scottie that was shouldn't win because its not correct for the breed. If the mini poodle or Maltese had been like that then they wouldn't be correct but the Scottie was. I would think a terrier specialist would know a good one when he saw it


Good heavens you are not suggesting that the judge actually knew what he was doing are you?



How many on this thread are actually qualified to award tickets in the show ring, in how many breeds and are qualified to judge groups etc?


----------



## Snowdog (Mar 3, 2015)

Crufts is what it is. I like the outdoor shows with lots of dog activities.
I like the fresh air and space, but then if I go to London I wouldnt get on the tube either, Id follow and A to Z and jump on and off buses.
But Im wondering, and Im just asking, that bit in crufts whereby you just watch dogs walk round in circles, why is that interesting?
I think about, and just cant see it.
So a dog gets a Best in Show? What is the appeal of this?
As i understand that, its about a dog fitting measurements etc?
The law talks about ideal measurement and suchlike to determine a dog that should be killed. And I think most of us find such a formula as rediculous and unfair. But at crufts measurements and dimensions and that sort of thing gets people very excited.
If you think about it, getting excited at anything due to measurements and dimensions seems unusual? 
I guess their are other walks of life whereby people get excited in the same way, and hold shows. For example, Miss world, classic car contests, train spotting, plane spotting, etc.
Im not too sure i get the psychology?
I just see dogs, and i get excited at what they do and the charm or character and personality that jumps out. I dont think i have ever l0oked at a dog in my life, and thought, ummm, fine specimen of a "................" there?
It seems a bit dull?
Just musing, dont take it too heart.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Westie Mum said:


> Yeah my Miss Poppy likes to face bomb mud - she is miserable as sin if she comes home clean !!
> 
> Enjoy your breakfast
> 
> ...


Thanks, on the way home now, can't wait to see my boys! Although sods law, sat nav tells us we will literally be driving past the kennels at 1.05, when they close for lunch from 1 until 2! Nevermind, probably better to go home first to drop everything off and see the other two before bringing the bears back.

Had a quick peek at your haul, looks like you did well


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> Good heavens you are not suggesting that the judge actually knew what he was doing are you?
> 
> 
> 
> How many on this thread are actually qualified to award tickets in the show ring, in how many breeds and are qualified to judge groups etc?


Now that's just a silly thought it's not like he's been in terriers for decades, ex-chairman of the kennel club or anything.

Or indeed that the experienced judge commentating said it was a wonderful example of a Scottie. People always find a reason to complain if it's a poodle its all a grooming contest etc


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Snowdog said:


> Crufts is what it is. I like the outdoor shows with lots of dog activities.
> I like the fresh air and space, but then if I go to London I wouldnt get on the tube either, Id follow and A to Z and jump on and off buses.
> But Im wondering, and Im just asking, that bit in crufts whereby you just watch dogs walk round in circles, why is that interesting?
> I think about, and just cant see it.
> ...


Dogs have to built a certain way to do their job, a dog built like a Scottie for example wouldn't do a greyhound's job very well or a greyhound a Scottie's. The standards were written with the function in mind, of course some of the breeds have gotten away from that but they're working on those.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Good heavens you are not suggesting that the judge actually knew what he was doing are you?
> 
> 
> 
> How many on this thread are actually qualified to award tickets in the show ring, in how many breeds and are qualified to judge groups etc?


I think you already know the answer to that question. Who cares? it's televised, tons of people watch it, the majority of whom know zilch about showing. Doesn't mean they can't talk about it.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Snowdog said:


> Crufts is what it is. I like the outdoor shows with lots of dog activities.
> I like the fresh air and space, but then if I go to London I wouldnt get on the tube either, Id follow and A to Z and jump on and off buses.
> But Im wondering, and Im just asking, that bit in crufts whereby you just watch dogs walk round in circles, why is that interesting?
> I think about, and just cant see it.
> ...


eh????

It's got little to do with "measurements and dimensions". There are what's known as Breed Standards - each breed has one, it is written by the breeders and enthusiasts of that breeds' 'club' (usually a long time ago when the breed was created, and is sometimes modernised and updated) and that is what every breeder and every exhibitor should strive for. It isn't a set of 'rules' as such, more of an ideal of what the 'perfect' example of that breed should look like. The judge then chooses the dog in each class which he thinks fits that standard the closest (no dog is absolutely perfect and the standard is open to interpretation - what one judge classes as a fairly big fault could be something and nothing to another judge, it is their opinion). All the best of breeds in each group then go against one another (e.g. all the terrier best of breeds go against one another and all the hound breeds go against one another) - and they aren't actually judged against one another, but against their individual breed standards, and the group judge then chooses the one he believes is the most fitting of it's own standard out of that group of breeds. Or sometimes he just chooses his best mate. But aside from just "measurements and dimensions", the dogs are supposed to befit the job they were originally intended for, it's not just as technical as height and length - although most breeds do have height limits, it's not the be all and end all. Our dog is a bit big for her breed (about an inch too tall) but it does not stop her from winning - some judges see it as a big fault so don't place her, and some don't think it is such a bad thing. It's up to them, but it's not too much of a hindrance.

The winners of each group then go against one another for Best In Show, so again, it is about the dog that fits his standard the closest and in that judges opinion, puts on the best 'show' in the ring.

It's only interesting if you're interested in it I suppose. I watch football matches and wonder how anyone can possibly find it interesting but apparently it's quite a popular sport these days. You can't force yourself to be interested in it, it's something that you either 'get' or you don't. Personally, I absolutely love showing, I love watching breed judging and picking out my favourite in the class or the group and seeing whether my personal choice matches up with the judges. I love looking at a ring full of the same breed of dog and seeing the diversity in the way they look and move - even if it's only subtle differences. I love seeing the connection and bond between a dog and it's handler and I love being in there myself and the absolute thrill you get when you win your class or your breed. You should give it a try sometime  my dad only got into it because I dragged him into it, and now I very rarely get to handle our dog because he is always in the ring with her, it really is addictive.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I think you already know the answer to that question. Who cares? it's televised, tons of people watch it, the majority of whom know zilch about showing. Doesn't mean they can't talk about it.


Absolutely everyone is entitled to their opinion, however misinformed, prejudiced or jaundiced it may be.

It is when people confuse opinions with facts that the rproblems start.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I assume the judge knows far more than me about breed standards so I won't comment on that.
Having never watched Flyball before I have to say the noise is mad !!


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

I think scrufts will be more my cup of tea


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Absolutely everyone is entitled to their opinion, however misinformed, prejudiced or jaundiced it may be.
> 
> It is when people confuse opinions with facts that the rproblems start.


Sure. The average person isn't looking at the finer details of what everything entails (breed standards, character the dog should be showing etc). They just see what is in front of them...."why doesn't the prettiest or happiest dog win?!". :thumbup1:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Sure. The average person isn't looking at the finer details of what everything entails (breed standards, character the dog should be showing etc). They just see what is in front of them...."why doesn't the prettiest or happiest dog win?!". :thumbup1:


It is also not nice to be accused of being "bent" and those who continually accuse others of impropriety are also suspect IMV. 

I am sure they would be really pleased if the accusation was aimed at them..................


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

labradrk said:


> Sure. The average person isn't looking at the finer details of what everything entails (breed standards, character the dog should be showing etc). They just see what is in front of them...."why doesn't the prettiest or happiest dog win?!". :thumbup1:


You hear that every time at Westminster because a golden has never won bis and of course they're one of the most popular breeds. That's why the judges have years of experience and training in what to look for


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

From Cruft's facebook page.

We want to address the posts we have had regarding the handling of last nights Scottish Terrier, Knopa. It was made clear to the handler at the show that it is not acceptable to pick a dog up in this way, and despite repeated requests not to do so, she went ahead. The handler is from the USA where it is customary to pick up terriers in this way, but it has no place at Crufts and this is put in writing to all handlers before the show.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

cravensmum said:


> From Cruft's facebook page.
> 
> We want to address the posts we have had regarding the handling of last nights Scottish Terrier, Knopa. It was made clear to the handler at the show that it is not acceptable to pick a dog up in this way, and despite repeated requests not to do so, she went ahead. The handler is from the USA where it is customary to pick up terriers in this way, but it has no place at Crufts and this is put in writing to all handlers before the show.


Surely she should have been disqualified then - even though I really like the Scottie.

Why bother to have rules if they're not ALL going to be implimented.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

hanwombat said:


> surely she should have been disqualified then - even though i really like the scottie.
> 
> Why bother to have rules if they're not all going to be implimented.


exactly!!!


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Surely she should have been disqualified then - even though I really like the Scottie.
> 
> Why bother to have rules if they're not ALL going to be implimented.


I thought that. The Scottie was obviously a beautiful example of the breed, but imo the handling should have been taken in to account. But I suppose the award goes to the dog, not the handler. Tricky if the best dog has the worst handler, but if I was the judge I would have chose one of the other near perfect dogs because of the handling. Maybe that'd make me a bad judge.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> You hear that every time at Westminster because a golden has never won bis and of course they're one of the most popular breeds. That's why the judges have years of experience and training in what to look for


Strange they havent won. Perhaps because they havent got fancy coats, fancy eyebrows etc  my labrador wouldnt even win if it was just her on her own because she is too daft to do anything properly


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

Doggiedelight said:


> I think scrufts will be more my cup of tea


I'd like to try Scrufts with Missy. She is gorgeous, but if only I could get her to stand still and let someone touch her without them ending up wearing her and covered in kisses


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I know. It was a shame to see the poor dog having to be picked up all the time as it's obviously tiring itself out!
> 
> Love Mary Ray & Richard Curtis! So inspiring.


I remember last year that breed showing commentator who's every second word seems to be 'topline' saying the Peke's weren't exaggerated! When I was a kid, my next door neighbour had Peke's and they looked nothing like the ones shown now - you could see they had a body under the coat and the faces were noticeably less flat, they even had a bit of a nose.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> I remember last year that breed showing commentator who's every second word seems to be 'topline' saying the Peke's weren't exaggerated! When I was a kid, my next door neighbour had Peke's and they looked nothing like the ones shown now - you could see they had a body under the coat and the faces were noticeably less flat, they even had a bit of a nose.


I was pretty appalled at the Pekingese tbh. It was shocking to see a show Peke as the ones we've seen have not been so exaggerated. It didn't look like a dog to me.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Doggiedelight said:


> Strange they havent won. Perhaps because they havent got fancy coats, fancy eyebrows etc  my labrador wouldnt even win if it was just her on her own because she is too daft to do anything properly


Plenty of breeds have never won and goldens are certainly flashy enough to satisfy the Americans. Just because there are lots of entries doesn't mean they're good enough to win

I did enjoy the peke being described as dignified  maybe once when they were the darling of the toy group now they're just a mess. The winner Eric is the top winner at the minute


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

MyAnimals said:


> I'd like to try Scrufts with Missy. She is gorgeous, but if only I could get her to stand still and let someone touch her without them ending up wearing her and covered in kisses


Hehe thats too funny. Thats why i only go to local ones like at fairs where they hold waggiest tail etc and its all just fun and no one seems to care if the dog can stand still or anything as long as they have a good time


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> Plenty of breeds have never won and goldens are certainly flashy enough to satisfy the Americans. Just because there are lots of entries doesn't mean they're good enough to win
> 
> I did enjoy the peke being described as dignified  maybe once when they were the darling of the toy group now they're just a mess. The winner Eric is the top winner at the minute


Was that the massive fluff ball were you could hardly see its face and looked like its would struggle to walk fast let alone run? The pekingese? That looked ridiculous imo :/ i know thats a harsh opinion but I hate it when you cant see a dogs face and they look like they cant see.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Doggiedelight said:


> Was that the massive fluff ball were you could hardly see its face and looked like its would struggle to walk fast let alone run? The pekingese? That looked ridiculous imo :/ i know thats a harsh opinion but I hate it when you cant see a dogs face and they look like they cant see.


Yes  they initially looked like Tibetan spaniels if you google them but the show ring has all but destroyed them


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> Yes  they initially looked like Tibetan spaniels if you google them but the show ring has all but destroyed them


I scared to say it and someone have a go at me, glad you agree. I like the tibetan spaniels faces


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

There's a couple of pictures on this thread of the Peke's we had when I was growing up.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/225006-fell-walking-pekingese.html?highlight=fell+walking+peke


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Doggiedelight said:


> I scared to say it and someone have a go at me, glad you agree. I like the tibetan spaniels faces


Thankfully pekes are in the minority in terms of extreme breeds. Other breeds were much better this year I thought, I was very impressed by the neapolitan mastiff. And of course the 7 group winners came from unexaggerated breeds


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

cravensmum said:


> There's a couple of pictures on this thread of the Peke's we had when I was growing up.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/225006-fell-walking-pekingese.html?highlight=fell+walking+peke


Beautiful, and as dogs should be, doing normal family things


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2015)

Doggiedelight said:


> Beautiful, and as dogs should be, doing normal family things


What is "normal" for a dog though?


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

ouesi said:


> What is "normal" for a dog though?


Well for that family is was walking in the fells, which is the dog was doing with them


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

cravensmum said:


> From Cruft's facebook page.
> 
> We want to address the posts we have had regarding the handling of last nights Scottish Terrier, Knopa. It was made clear to the handler at the show that it is not acceptable to pick a dog up in this way, and despite repeated requests not to do so, she went ahead. The handler is from the USA where it is customary to pick up terriers in this way, but it has no place at Crufts and this is put in writing to all handlers before the show.


But they then go on to award her BIS! 

Such big bad rules of theirs.....


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> But they then go on to award her BIS!
> 
> Such big bad rules of theirs.....


They didn't award *her* BIS - the judge awarded *the dog* BIS. It is unfair to take the title away from the dog just because his handler broke a rule. It is tha handler who should be punished - by banning her frm handling at KC shows, for example - not the dog.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The dog was the best on the day not the handler. Why should the dog judged on its conformation and temperament be penalised for the handler? 

If it was a handling round I would agree and I was happy to see the junior that yanked a weimaraner back several feet by a choke chain not get pulled out.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Change of subject but does anyone know whether more videos from the Obedience Ring will be added to the Crufts YouTube channel?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Change of subject but does anyone know whether more videos from the Obedience Ring will be added to the Crufts YouTube channel?


Soon hopefully they said over the next couple of weeks. It would be lovely to have more than a quick demo of it in the main ring but it just doesn't have the appeal of flyball or htm


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Soon hopefully they said over the next couple of weeks. It would be lovely to have more than a quick demo of it in the main ring but it just doesn't have the appeal of flyball or htm


I've been watching some from 2014; love the 'Obreedience' which was introduced last year I believe. I'll look out for it, perhaps they will be added some time this week


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

bearcub said:


> I've been watching some from 2014; love the 'Obreedience' which was introduced last year I believe. I'll look out for it, perhaps they will be added some time this week


The obreedience was a fantastic idea, they all showed off that you didn't have to have a collie. Well except maybe the afghans :001_unsure:. They added more breeds this year I think.

Eta they did I need to see an akita team
Obreedience â¢ The Kennel Club


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> They didn't award *her* BIS - the judge awarded *the dog* BIS. It is unfair to take the title away from the dog just because his handler broke a rule. It is tha handler who should be punished - by banning her frm handling at KC shows, for example - not the dog.


I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter one jot to the dog whether it won or not. The handler of course is different. It matters greatly to them. I think it sends out the wrong impression to still let her advance in the competition when she had repeated warning of her handling style. In other words, it doesn't really matter as nothing will come of those warnings. What's the point of even bringing it to the public's knowledge the handler was warned, but no action was taken, unless it was all just words to silence the critics.......

For what it's worth, I liked the dog and have no issue with its win. But to issue warnings with no consequences is not fair IMO.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter one jot to the dog whether it won or not. The handler of course is different. It matters greatly to them. I think it sends out the wrong impression to still* let her advance in the competition* when she had repeated warning of her handling style. In other words, it doesn't really matter as nothing will come of those warnings. What's the point of even bringing it to the public's knowledge the handler was warned, but no action was taken, unless it was all just words to silence the critics.......
> 
> For what it's worth, I liked the dog and have no issue with its win. But to issue warnings with no consequences is not fair IMO.


They didn't let *HER *advance in the competition. They let *THE DOG* advance in the competition. Why is it that some people can't seem to understamd that THE DOG wa the one being judged, not the handler? It was a conformation competitoin, not a handling competition.

Having said that, I agree that the handling was atrocious and I agree that she should be punished. I also agree that the KC should act to enforce their rules. However, the KC acting upon their rules does not mean that the dog should be stripped of its title.

They could ban her from handling at KC events - that would be a just punishment. It would geatly affect her career as a handler as no-one is going to be eager to pay her to campaign their dog if she is unable to show it at Crufts, or any other championship show in the UK.

Fining her for breaking rules would be another just punishment.

Taking the title away from the dog and its owners/breeders is not a just punishment.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> They didn't let *HER *advance in the competition. They let *THE DOG* advance in the competition. Why is it that some people can't seem to understamd that THE DOG wa the one being judged, not the handler? It was a conformation competitoin, not a handling competition.
> 
> Having said that, I agree that the handling was atrocious and I agree that she should be punished. I also agree that the KC should act to enforce their rules. However, the KC acting upon their rules does not mean that the dog should be stripped of its title.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I entirely agree it's not about the handler too. Emphasis is always put on the handler to get the best out of their dog and I know at the shows I've attended my handling has gone against me :blushing:

I'm not sure who is asking for the dog to be stripped of its BiS win, certainly not me. But all the 'punishments' you list were my idea of suitable consequences too. However no actions were taken and that was my point here, that they should of been to set an example before it got to the BiS stage.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

They've just released another statement from their Facebook page saying that they are looking into the matter and are going to look at revising their rules and guidelines for the future. They are looking into what can be done (I assume re punishment of the handler) within the current rules, but will not be removing the BIS title from Knoppa as it was awarded to the dog.

At least they are taking note of the demands, but what action they will actually be "able" to take remains to be seen...


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Crufts fb
_"We completely understand the concerns about how Knopa, the Best in Show dog, was placed on the podium. Those showing at Crufts receive clear written guidance on handling their dog, in order to ensure the dogs welfare, and this guidance makes it clear that dogs should not be handled in this way. This was further highlighted to the handler by show officials. The handler has since apologised for this and the upset caused and weve been assured that the dog, who must be our main priority, is happy and well. Prior to this incident the guidance related to handling has been followed by those showing their dogs but in light of this situation we will be reviewing our rules and guidance and how they may need to be amended going forward. A decision will be made by committee about what action can be taken within the current rules and guidance. In this specific case an investigation is underway and a decision will be made by committee about the actions that have been taken by the exhibitor at Crufts and the next steps. The judges primary focus is on the dogs themselves and we do not believe it would be fair to strip the dog of its Best in Show title because the dog was awarded this prize based on its own merits in the show ring."_


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm not sure I entirely agree it's not about the handler too. Emphasis is always put on the handler to get the best out of their dog and I know at the shows I've attended my handling has gone against me :blushing:


I understand what you mean - a good handler can make an average dog look better and a poor handler can make a good dog look dreadful. However, handling itself is not judged except in handling classes. It ony affects how your dog is placed in the sense that if you are not handling as well as you could be, you are not showing your dog off to its best advantage. This is the only way in which your handling can "go against" you.

In the case of the terrier handler at Crufts, she managed to make the dog show well despite pickng him up by his neck and tail, and so while she herself should be punished for breaking a KC rule, then the dog should not be.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

41 days to go


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> And still no trade stand list yet





Nataliee said:


> Still no trade stand list


Is this what you wanted

http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/show-information/marketplace/


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Got my tickets  Still have treats left from last year.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

2 days to go WOOO


----------

